# Kopierabgaben auf PCs: Tarif tritt heute in Kraft



## amdintel (6. Mai 2010)

> Die "Zentralstelle für private Überspielungsrechte" (ZPÜ) - ein Zusammenschluss mehrerer Verwertungsgesellschaften - fordert nun für jeden PC mit integriertem Brenner Abgaben in Höhe von 17,06 Euro. Für Geräte ohne Brenner sollen 15,19 Euro und für zum Einbau bestimmte, einzelne Brenner 1,88 Euro fällig werden. Diese Tarife gelten rückwirkend ab Anfang 2008, teilte der IT-Branchenverband BITKOM mit.



Quelle Kopierabgaben auf PCs: Tarif tritt heute in Kraft - WinFuture.de




was ich dabei nicht verstehe wo für diese Abgabe?
wir zahlen GEZ so wie  Gebühren und rechtlich MwSt Öko Steuern   an den Staat ,
die Firmen werden ebenfalls gut zur Kasse gebeten .

Urheber Rechtlich Geschütze  Werke darf man eh nicht 
kopieren und veröffentlichen ohne Einwilligung 
des Eigentümers wieso sollen die Firmen dafür nun zahlen ?
das ganze geht dann eh wieder nach hinten los , in dem die Hersteller 
einfach ihre Produktion ins Ausland verlagern toll und das kostet dann 
bei uns wieder Arbeitsplätze die wird drigend brauchen zum Erhalt  der Wirtschaft 
und der Sozialen Systeme .


----------



## AMD64X2-User (6. Mai 2010)

Das ist mal ne sauerei! Womit wollen die denn noch Geld verdienen??


----------



## Jan565 (6. Mai 2010)

Ist halt so... was soll man dazu sagen. Dann werden die Brenner halt wieder teurer. Was bringt es am ende ? Nichts! Das ist alles Geldmacherei weil die sonst nicht wissen wo die einen sonst noch ausnehmen können hier zu lande.


----------



## amdintel (6. Mai 2010)

wenn ich PCs bauen würde , würde ich eine Firma im Ausland auf machen aber nicht in Deutschland  mehr , wegen der Kosten und 
schließlich will man ja etwas Qualität  liefern als 0815 schrott ,
weil die Hersteller geben diese Gebühr an an den Endkunden weiter
also im Endeffekt  bezahlen wir das alles , wenn wir hier was kaufen.
Es kostet den Firmen auch ein heiden Geld wenn die ihre Produktion dann von Deutschland ins Ausland verlagern sollten und das alles in Zeiten  einer Welt Wirtschaft Krise  und schwächenden Euro .


----------



## zcei (6. Mai 2010)

Vor allem nehmen die Geld dafür, dass sie WISSEN das man was illegales macht 

Öhm wenn du nen Messer kaufst gehst du erstmal lebenslänglich in den Knast..
Ich WEIß einfach, dass du einen damit umbringst!


----------



## AMD64X2-User (6. Mai 2010)

> Öhm wenn du nen Messer kaufst gehst du erstmal lebenslänglich in den Knast..
> Ich WEIß einfach, dass du einen damit umbringst!



Und wenn du ein Auto kauftst, nimmt man dir den Führerschein ab da du damit zu schnell fahren wirst!


----------



## KILLTHIS (6. Mai 2010)

Mit welchem verdammten Recht soll ich jetzt plötzlich meinen Rechner bezahlen? Wem zur Hölle soll ich Geld in die Tasche werfen?

Werden damit jetzt Raubkopien legalisiert? Wenn ja, dann kann ich ja jetzt mit ruhigem Gewissen Anfangen, was ich all die Jahre versäumt habe.

Darüber hinaus: Wieso zahlt mir niemand etwas? Ich fühle mich durch Fernsehen, Radio und Zeitung belästigt. Ich will, dass es unterlassen wird oder zumindest eine Abgabe, damit ich es weiter ertragen kann. Ein Lob an den Erfinder! Selten hat jemand so sehr Bullshit verzapft und alle PC-Nutzer unter Generalverdacht gestellt.


----------



## D3N$0 (6. Mai 2010)

Na dann legt man sich eben ein paar TB Platten zu und zieht sich nur noch Raubkopieen... 

Ne mal im Ernst, das ist doch eine riesen Schweinerei, wofür soll man noch alles zahlen, für benutzen deutscher Luft, das begehen von Staatlichen Boden etc, die haben doch alle solangsam einen an der Waffel 
Und dann wundern die sich das so viel Illegal erworben und verteilt wird...


----------



## amdintel (6. Mai 2010)

ich finde es ungeheuerlich 
zu  mal diese  DVD Roms als Sicherheits Backup  genommen werden,  oder der Drucker zum arbeiten .
auf Drucker und Scanner werden auch Abgaben erhoben.

Muss man sich mal vorstellen , 
ich scenne mit meinem Scanner meine Konto Auszüge ein und wichtige Schreiben  damit diese nicht verloren gehen und schnell auffindbar  sind 
dafür nun  eine  Kopier Abgabe .


----------



## zcei (6. Mai 2010)

Ja sicher, warum nicht?  (Ironie)
Immerhin kannst du damit auch Hefte kopieren und du kannst deine Mutter belügen aber nicht mich (Fernsehsendungswerbung)

OMG wir müssen für Tastaturen auch noch bezahlen. Damit kann man urheberechtlich geschützte Werke abtippen und verbreiten,


----------



## D3N$0 (6. Mai 2010)

Ja und Für Digicams auch damit kann man illegal geschütze Inhalte ablichten...


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Mai 2010)

muss zcei recht geben, so ein Schwachsinn !
Nja, man kann eh wenig gegen tun..


----------



## D3N$0 (6. Mai 2010)

warum, ich könnte mir vorstellen das diese Abgabe in inrgeneiner Weise Verfassungswiedrig ist, da einem ja einfach etwas unterstellt wird, oder nicht?


----------



## zcei (6. Mai 2010)

Aber man kann sich herlich drüber lustig machen.

Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, alles und jeden zu verbieten? Also ich mein damit kann man ja alles machen 

Auto -> Töten
Wasserflasche -> Töten
Windows -> Screenshots urheberechtlicher Inhalte
Linux -> Screenshots urheberechtlicher Inhalte
Mac -> Screenshots urheberechtlicher Inhalte
iPod & alle MP3 Player -> Wiedergabe illegal gedownloadeter Dateien
Papier -> Körperverletzung & aufschreiben von urheberechtlichen Inhalten
Handy -> abfotografieren, abtippen, wiedergeben, aufnehmen von urheberechtlichen Inhalten.


Also echt mal! Genau den Brenner sucht man sich aus.


Massendiskriminierung? Müsste man mal checken.
Oder vll auch falsche Verdächtigung!?


----------



## amdintel (6. Mai 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Ja sicher, warum nicht?  (Ironie)
> Immerhin kannst du damit auch Hefte kopieren und du kannst deine Mutter belügen aber nicht mich (Fernsehsendungswerbung)
> 
> OMG wir müssen für Tastaturen auch noch bezahlen. Damit kann man urheberechtlich geschützte Werke abtippen und verbreiten,


das ist genau so ein Schwachsinn wie mit der GEZ Gebühr auch auf  Büro PCs die keine TV Karte haben, aber eine Internet Anbindung benötigen für Kunden anfragen .



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Mit welchem verdammten Recht soll ich jetzt plötzlich meinen Rechner bezahlen? Wem zur Hölle soll ich Geld in die Tasche werfen?
> 
> Werden damit jetzt Raubkopien legalisiert? Wenn ja, dann kann ich ja jetzt mit ruhigem Gewissen Anfangen, was ich all die Jahre versäumt habe.
> gestellt.


nö du musst nur bezahlen wenn du was Neues kaufst .
also die HW wird teuer weil die Hersteller das drauf
schlagen oder halt an der Qualität bei der HW 
dann einsparen werden .

>Werden damit jetzt Raubkopien legalisiert<

genau das ist der Punkt und naher vielleicht auch Grund Gesetzwidrig ?


----------



## KILLTHIS (6. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> nö du musst nur bezahlen wenn du was Neues kaust .
> 
> >Werden damit jetzt Raubkopien legalisiert<
> 
> genau das ist der Punkt und naher vielleicht auch Grund Gesetzwidrig ?


Schwer zu sagen. Schauen wir uns die Sache doch mal genauer an:

Ich kaufe einen Brenner und muss eine Abgabe durchführen, da ich ja wahrscheinlich Urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material brennen werde (Man beachte den Sarkasmus!). Auch wenn ich dies gar nicht vor habe, werde ich trotzdem pauschal über einen Kamm mit jenen geschoren, die einen Brenner eben für dies nutzen. Also wird man unter generalverdacht gestellt und indirekt wird eine Straftat vorgeworfen, welche vielleicht gar nicht mal begangen wird. Das wiederrum ist meiner Ansicht nach Rufmord.

Die Sache bedeutet ja im Prinzip, dass Schäden durch Raubkopien aufgefangen werden sollen, was wiederrum Resignation bedeutet. Heißt also: "Macht mal, hauptsache ihr kauft regelmäßig etwas, damit wir die Kosten wieder einfahren." - also fast schon ein Freibrief, wenngleich mehr eine Art Ablassschein - "Mach' es, aber wenn wir dich kriegen, bist du trotzdem dran." Was wiederrum gegen jedewede Urheberrechte, "Piraterie", etc. verstoßen würde - also im Prinzip ein stillschweigendes Billigen rechtswidriger Umstände.

In beiden Fällen meiner Ansicht nach ist diese Abgabe absolut unrechtmäßig. Entschuldigt, falls ich es falsch verstanden habe oder zu eng sehe - aber das sagt für mich diese Abgabe aus.

Edit: Und bevor mich wer falsch versteht: Ich bin definitiv GEGEN Raubkopien, da sie Arbeitsplätze kosten und Schäden entstehen lassen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (6. Mai 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Und ich stimm dir da zu.
> Wobei Rufmord nicht zutrifft, da ja die ganze Gesellschaft dem gleichen Stand untersteht. Wodurch keiner "gerufmordet" wird. Aber das billigen der Umstände usw ist schon richtig


Wird nicht die Ganze Gesellschaft der (potentiellen) Kriminalität bezichtigt? Ich denke, dass es keinen Unterschied macht, ob es ein Einzelner ist oder eine ganze Gesellschaft - letzten Endes werden wir alle zu potentiellen Kriminellen reduziert.

Es ist doch so, als würde jetzt irgendein Irrer auf die Idee kommen: "Hey, machen wir doch Abgaben auf Autos!"

Der Punkt wäre folgender: Hier wird jeder potentiell beschuldigt, zu schnell zu fahren, betrunken zu fahren, Menschen umzufahren und was weiß ich was.
Die Aussage wäre die Gleiche: "Macht doch, was Ihr wollt, wir kriegen unsere Abgaben. Wenn wir euch aber erwischen, packen wir euch trotzdem an den Arsch!" - eine etwas behände Analogie, zugegeben. Aber diese Freibriefe zur Kriminalität und dem daraus folgendem Kapital schlagen ist doch im Prinzip nichts anders als Anstiftung zur Selbigen mit doppeltem Abkassieren. Kurzum: Das ist meiner Ansicht nach absolut illegal.


----------



## amdintel (6. Mai 2010)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen meiner Ansicht nach ist diese Abgabe absolut unrechtmäßig. Entschuldigt, falls ich es falsch verstanden habe oder zu eng sehe - aber das sagt für mich diese Abgabe aus.


kann ja denn bald auch sagen??? ich wurde erwischt bestrafen    kann man mich nicht weil es wurde dafür eine Kopie Abgabe  bereits entrichtetet  vom Hersteller , 
manchmal heben sich Gesetze auch gegenseitig auf.
ich weiß nicht wie das in diesem Fall ist? dafür gibt es noch kein Gesetz und darüber wird garantiert noch viel Streit geben


----------



## GxGamer (6. Mai 2010)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> - letzten Endes werden wir alle zu potentiellen Kriminellen reduziert.



/signed

Da wir mit einem Brenner die Musik-/Filmindustrie durch unsere Raubkopien -die ja jeder von uns macht- so sehr schädigen, müssen wir halt schon beim Kauf eines Brenners dafür abdrücken.

Wen wundert das in einem Land wo man Gebühren für nix (GEZ) zahlen muss?


----------



## zcei (6. Mai 2010)

Zahlen wir nicht schon für die Filme mehr, weil die Raubkopien damit finanziert werden müssen 

Ich bin auf den Gesetzestext gespannt. Hat den einer?
Also ich kenn mich ganz gut aus, würd mich noch nen bissl erkundigen und dann mal hier nen "Juristendeutschtext" posten


----------



## amdintel (6. Mai 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Wen wundert das in einem Land wo man Gebühren für nix (GEZ) zahlen muss?


das mit der GEZ ist ja auch so eine Sache net, 
die Privat Sender sind am Länder 
Staatsvertrag gebunden ,
bekommen einen kleinen Teil aus der  GEZ 
und verschlüsseln nun hier Fee Programme üver 
Sat und im Kabel Netz.

aba man könnte sich ja mal das erlauben, 
jeden Brief/Fax oder Emal  den man an eine öffentliche Stelle schickt ,  
stellt man  mit 1.50 €  in Rechnung wegen der Kopie Abgabe .


----------



## OR-JohnBello2 (6. Mai 2010)

Die kriegen ihre Taschen wohl nicht schnell genug voll!
Wofür gibt es denn den Kopierschutz??
Und wer Raubkopieren will kann das auch ohne Brenner, dank Externen Festplatten und Daemon-Tools & Co.
Alles reine Geldmacherei!
Mal sehen was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## KILLTHIS (6. Mai 2010)

Hier mal eine andere Quelle diesbezüglich:



> Generell wird durch die Abgaben das legale private Kopieren von urheberrechtlich geschützten Inhalten wie Musik und Texten abgegolten. Ähnliche Gebühren werden schon seit längerem unter anderem von Herstellern von Scannern, Druckern und Kopierern abgeführt. Die Verwertungsgesellschaften nehmen die Abgaben im Namen von Verlagen, Autoren und Künstlern ein.
> 
> Prinzipiell erhöht sich durch die gesetzlich gewollten Kopierabgaben der Verkaufspreis. Hersteller müssen die Kosten an die Verbraucher weitergeben – das ist Sinn der gesetzlichen Regelung.
> 
> Der seit Jahren schwelende Streit um Kopierabgaben auf PCs wird laut Bitkom weitergehen. "Das Urheberrecht regelt nicht klar genug, welches Niveau der Abgaben für die Verbraucher wirtschaftlich vertretbar ist", so Scheer. Nötig sei ein Urheberrecht, das die Möglichkeiten des Internets noch besser berücksichtigt.


Ich hab's doch gesagt. Bei so einem Unsinn werd' ich richtig böse und selten hat man es geschafft, mich so schnell auf die Palme zu bringen, indem ich zum modernen Ablasshandel gezwungen werde!
Wenn ich nun eine Audio-CD erstelle muss ich also doppelt und dreifach zahlen, weil ich ja blöderweise erst die Original-CDs gekauft habe und nun einzelne Tracks auf einen Rohling packe? Na großartig! Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe keine Lust auf diese Geldmacherei oder muss ich bald auch noch Abgaben auf Bücher zahlen, weil ich den Inhalt kenne und in eigenen Worten wiedergebe? Das ist doch blanker Irrsinn und nichts anderes als gequirlte *******! [/rant]


Quelle:
Tarif für Kopierabgaben auf PCs veröffentlicht - Business | News | ZDNet.de


----------



## X Broster (6. Mai 2010)

Gibt es denn keine einheitliche Anlaufstelle für Bürger, die sich offensichtlich vom Recht&Gesetz verarscht fühlen?

Der Staat bekommt doch bereits mit 19% MwSt. ein verdammt großes Stück Kuchen von *unserem* Geld ab. Warum nochmehr???


----------



## Hellboy09 (6. Mai 2010)

Gilt das nur für Deutschland? Und muss man die Gebühr monatlich/jährlich/einmalig bezahlen? 
Sry für die doofen fragen aber hier in Ö bin ich halt nicht mit sowas vertraut


----------



## Mastersound200 (6. Mai 2010)

Beste Lösung: Geschlossen die Zahlung verweigern. (EDIT: hab nicht gelesen beim Brennerkauf...)

Aber das hier ist auch nicht schlecht:


			
				Originalartikel schrieb:
			
		

> Der seit Jahren schwelende Streit um Kopierabgaben auf PCs wird laut  Bitkom weitergehen. "Das Urheberrecht regelt nicht klar genug, welches  Niveau der Abgaben für die Verbraucher wirtschaftlich vertretbar ist",  so Scheer. Nötig sei ein Urheberrecht, das die Möglichkeiten des  Internets noch besser berücksichtigt.




Kommt wahrscheinlich bald eine 20% Steuer auf die Internetnutzung... oder wie viel Webseiten man pro Tag besucht etc...


----------



## OR-JohnBello2 (6. Mai 2010)

Mastersound200 schrieb:


> Beste Lösung: Geschlossen die Zahlung verweigern. (EDIT: hab nicht gelesen beim Brennerkauf...)
> 
> Aber das hier ist auch nicht schlecht:
> 
> ...



Nicht so laut!! Wer weiß wer alles mitliest xDDDD
Also wenns echt soweit kommt das se aufn I-Net anschluß auch noch gebühren erheben, kauf ich mirn lappi und geh über nen ungesichertes Netzwerk Online xDD


----------



## Ryokage (7. Mai 2010)

Das schlimme ist ja, das es auch schon eine Gebühr auf CD und DVD Rohlinge gibt (sollte ja jetzt auch erhöht werden), die ebenfalls dazu dient, Urheberrechtsverletzungen hinterum zu bezahlen. Ich zahle also pauschal für den Brenner und für jeden Rohling zur Datensicherung eine Menge Geld an die Uhreberechtsgesellschaften, damit am Ende die DVDs und CDs teurer werden weil ja keiner was kauft (was wohl primär an den hohen Preise liegt). AHA sag ich da. Toll, gaanz toll.

Ich muss wenn ich mal Zeit habe, raussuchen was die dt. Gesetze zum Thema Generalverdacht sagen, dann das wird hier meiner Meinung nach praktiziert. Man stellt alle unter den Verdacht der raubkopiererei und erhebt dann sogar im Prinzip ja quasi eine Geldstrafe.
Ich staune nur, das es keine Gebühr auf Festplatten, Netzwerkkarten, Router, Internetzugänge usw. gibt, denn dies sind ja alles Sachen die man zum Raubkopieren benutzt
(das jetzige Geldeintreiber-Modell erinnert an früher, als es noch kein DSL für jedeman gab und die Verbreitung tatsälich über das System "ich kenn einen der das hat, der kann das brennen" lief)

Edit: Man könnte eine Petition beim Bundestag einreichen, das geht online, wenn genug Leute unterzeichnen (hey, im Internet sind vieeeele Leute) dann müssten die sich mal damit auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Blacki (7. Mai 2010)

???
was soll die ******* denn jetzt
wenn ich n pc hab mit 2 brenner und nem notebook mit brenner und dazu noch nen server mit brenner 
zahl ich dann für 4 geräte nur weil ich backups machen möchte?
sowas sit doch krank 
richtig krank 

da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein


----------



## Ryokage (7. Mai 2010)

Nur wenn du neue Geräte kaufst zahlst du auf diese einen Aufschlag.


----------



## Blacki (7. Mai 2010)

ah cool
alles klar
beruhigt bin 
*ich geh ma fix 10 brenner kaufen -- nur sicherheitshalber ^^


----------



## Veriquitas (7. Mai 2010)

Ich hab keinen Brenner und wüsste auch nicht warum ich mir einen kaufen sollte finde Usb Sticks praktischer. Aber natürlich ist das eine Sauerei, vieleicht muss ich dem,nächst ja für meinen ***** zahlen, weil ich ja jemanden schwängern könnte.


----------



## Blacki (7. Mai 2010)

der vergleich is gut ^^


----------



## Weichkeks (7. Mai 2010)

Und ich werd mir demnächst noch ein paar TB festplatten kaufen wer weiß ob sie sich nicht noch ne Abgabe pro GB dafür ausdenken. Brennen tue ich schon lange nix mehr obwohl ich 2 Brenner habe ich lass alles auf Platte Inter/Extern
Für so einen mist würde ich sogar auf die Straße gehen und Protestieren denn sonst geht das immer so weiter


----------



## Ripcord (7. Mai 2010)

Für Geräte ohne Brenner sollen 15,19 Euro Kopierabgaben fällig werden ? 

Was macht das denn bitteschön für einen Sinn?  

Nur weil die Industrie so blöd ist, uns Usern das Equipment zum brennen zu verkaufen und das dann als Rechtfertigung zu mißbrauchen um wieder neue Abgaben einzuführen, die haben echt nen Schaden, aber einen riesen großen !!!

Aber mit uns Deutschen kann man ja alles machen weil wir (also die meisten) so blöd sind alles zu bezahlen ohne etwas zu hinterfragen, sowas regt mich auf !


----------



## Ripcord (7. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist es eh scheissegal was wir denken, man müsste bei sowas mit massiver Gewalt nachhelfen und das ist nicht möglich. Also zahlen wir und gut ist (für die die das geld bekommen).



Wenn es mal soweit kommen sollte, wird der Staat lieber 80 Millionen Menschen in den Knast sperren als auch nur irgendeine unsinnige Urheberrechtsabgabe oder was auch immer ausser Kraft zu setzen.

Am schlimmsten ist es aber, dass man von sowas nur vereinzelnd aus Foren hört, in denen vielleicht 5% der deutschen Internetuser unterwegs sind.

Kein Wunder das sich so niemand aufregt wenn keiner etwas davon weiß, oder kennt hier jemand irgendwen der bei bei Media Markt einen neuen PC mit einer TV Karte, Drucker, Scanner samt Brenner und Rohlingen kauft und vorher fragt, wie hoch die Zwangsabgaben auf alles zusammen sind wenn es zu einem Kauf kommen sollte?

Wohl eher nicht, und wenn doch werden die Tomatenverkaufer bei MM eh keinen Plan haben und sich rausreden oder einfach unbemerkt die Kurve kratzen...


----------



## Ripcord (7. Mai 2010)

Heutzutage können wir froh sein, das wir nicht bis auf's letzte Hemd ausgezogen werden. Es lässt sich halt leichter ertragen wenn man den Menschen erzählt wie schlecht es auf der Welt ist, dann machen die paar € mehr auch nix mehr aus und alle freuen sich wenn es bei Penny die Dose Bohnensuppe mit Toastbrot für knapp nen € gibt.

Ganz ehrlich, die Politiker in Deutschland verstehen es ganz gut die Menschen unter ihrer Kontrolle zu halten, wenn es mal kurz vor dem Zusammenbruch steht, wird mal eben das Harz4 um 10€ erhöht und schon ist wieder ruhe im Karton, aber löst das denn unsere Probleme?

Mir kommt es so vor, als tasten sich die Politiker langsam an die Schmerzgrenze der Menschen heran und testen wie weit sie gehen können, und so wie es aussieht, ist das Ende noch lange nicht erreicht.


----------



## amdintel (7. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen Brenner und wüsste auch nicht warum ich mir einen kaufen sollte finde Usb Sticks praktischer. Aber natürlich ist das eine Sauerei, vieleicht muss ich dem,nächst ja für meinen ***** zahlen, weil ich ja jemanden schwängern könnte.



ich glaube die  haben auf alle Speicher Medien eine Abgabe gemacht ,
auch MP3 Player oder Sticks  und dann eben Scanner und Drucker,
so eine Abgabe ist aber nichts Neues die gab es 
früher auf MC/Video und Ton Bänder auch schon nur  nicht so hoch, 
nur dass das  damals reine Musik Media  Daten Träger waren 
im Gegensatz zu heute wo man die PC sachen
auch  mehr zum arbeiten und Datensicherung  nimmt.


----------



## Dolomedes (7. Mai 2010)

Ich hab hier noch n alten Brenner im Lager rumliegen 2 fach minus Dvd Brenner, gegen o.g. GEbür und Porto abzugeben.

Zudem sollte endlich die Luftsteuer eingeführt werden, ich hab ein Patent auf die Luft die ihr da Atment....bla bla bla


Ist halt wie bei Ubisoft ist halt so  ....


----------



## norse (7. Mai 2010)

hm und wofür habe ich meinen Brenner bezahlt wenn da nochmal zuschlag drauf kommt O__o dann verlang ich einfach mal zuschlag dafür, dass ich arbeite und deutschland mien wissen zur verfügung gebe in diesem Beruf! Gründen wir einfach auch so eine *** Gemeinschaft und beshcließen das der Staat uns monatlich 500€ gibt weil wir arbeiten


----------



## Dr. Kucho (7. Mai 2010)

Es ist doch erstaunlich wie überfordert unser Staat mit den neuen Medien ist...


----------



## norse (7. Mai 2010)

war mir klar^^ dennoch zahl ich nochmla extra dafür, es wird am ende halt eifnach verharmlost doch ein Preisanstieg oder qualitätsverlust


----------



## Dr. Kucho (7. Mai 2010)

Ich finde dieses Video zeigt mal eine gescheite Meinung aus der Branche selber. Die meisten werden es kennen:

YouTube - Johannes B. Kerner 01.11.07 - Dieter Bohlen über Filesharing

Er hat schon recht. Wenn man die Technik verkauft, dann darf man hinterher nicht so tun als hätte man es nie nie nie ahnen können. Dann sollen sie Raubkopieren wenigstens legalisieren.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (7. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> wenn ich PCs bauen würde , würde ich eine Firma im Ausland auf machen aber nicht in Deutschland  mehr , wegen der Kosten und
> schließlich will man ja etwas Qualität  liefern als 0815 schrott ,
> weil die Hersteller geben diese Gebühr an an den Endkunden weiter
> also im Endeffekt  bezahlen wir das alles , wenn wir hier was kaufen.
> Es kostet den Firmen auch ein heiden Geld wenn die ihre Produktion dann von Deutschland ins Ausland verlagern sollten und das alles in Zeiten  einer Welt Wirtschaft Krise  und schwächenden Euro .



aha
und was ändert das?
Sobald ein brenner/PC in D-Land verkauft wird kommt die Steuer egal wo der hergestellt wurde....


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (7. Mai 2010)

Die ZPÜ ist die wohl sinnloseste Organisation Deutschlands: Die will erst Bluray-Rohlinge doppelt so teuer machen und verlangt nun auf den PC eine Brenner-Abgabe, die fast so hoch ist, wie der Brenner-Preis selbst, Brenner für ca. 20€ sind ja keine Seltenheit mehr. Die sollten sich mal an den Kopf fassen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> das was ich ungeheuerlich finde das die Hersteller rückwirkend zahlen sollen
> (...)
> das ist die Abzocke .


Weil der Vertrag schon seit langem bestand aber ZITCO die Umsetzung per einstweilige Verfügung stoppte.
Hier ist alles etwas detailierter beschrieben:
PC-Kopierabgabe steht fest - neuer Streit auch - onlinekosten.de

-------
[OT on]

@Raff-ich-liebe-Dich

Deine dummdreisten Scheinargumente ändern nichts an der Tatsache dass es absolut nichts gibt was den Tot von drei Menschen rechtfertigt!

Und nun ENDE der sinnlosen Diskussion!

[OT off]


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. Mai 2010)

Einen Nachtrag muss ich noch leisten.

Bevor mir irgendwer Geld für meinen Brenner abknöpfen will, den ich dieses Jahr gekauft habe, will ich erstmal einen Nachweis haben, dass ich überhaupt etwas gebrannt habe, was eine Abgabe rechtfertigen würde.
Vorher sehe ich NICHT ein, dass ich auch nur einen Cent an diese raffgierigen, profitgeilen Spinner abdrücke.


----------



## tuner-andy (7. Mai 2010)

Also ich finds ebenfalls ne Ziemliche Sauerei. Aber der Gesetzgeber macht eh was er will!


----------



## Chrismettal (7. Mai 2010)

Ich halte diese abgeabe fr absoluten Blödsinn!
Ey sogar pc´s OHNE brenner werden belastet, weil ich KÖNNTE ja einen einbauen, wobei auf dem Brenner ja dann wieder geld lastet was auch no9ch abbezahlt werden muss, Das hier übersteigt meiner meinung nach soar noch die sinnlosigkeit der GEZ, sogar die sender die eigentlich nur mit GEZ finanziert werden fangen schon mit werbung an


----------



## Scientist (7. Mai 2010)

tz...

Jetzt werden wir schon doppelt abgezockt ...
Wozu zahlen wir bitte schon auf das Medium selbst eine Abgabe?

Als naechstes sind dann die Netzwerkgeraete dran,man koennte ja ins Internet und sich Raubkopien laden. Danach dann die Bildschirme, sie koennten ja dazu benutzt werden sich Raubkopien anzusehen.

Und irgendwann kommt dann noch ne Abgabe auf Buero Stuehle, weil sie den mutmaßlichen Raubkopierer vorzaetzlich bei der Tat unterstuetzen


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Mai 2010)

*Es wurden gerade zwei Dutzend Beiträge gelöscht, da diese keinen Themenbezug beinhalteten. Wer sich über Politik (in einem sehr weiten Sinne) auslassen möchte, kann dies im Politik-Forum tun (natürlich unter Beachtung der Forenregeln), aber nicht hier. *

Im Übrigen möchte ich jeden hier bitten, wenn er provokative Beiträge von anderen Usern sieht, NICHT auf diese zu antworten. So viel Selbstbeherrschung muss jeder aufbringen können. Bessere Alternative ist einfach die Beiträge zu melden. Den Rest erledigen wir. Zur Not gibt es auch noch die Ignore-Liste.


----------



## iGreggy (7. Mai 2010)

Ich versteh den Sinn hinter dieser Abgabe nicht? Kann mich mal einer aufklären? Wer zahlt das? Der Hersteller im Voraus, und dann der Kunde vermutlich. Aber wofür zahle ich genau?


----------



## totovo (7. Mai 2010)

Das ist eine riesen Sauerei!!!

das muss man sich mal vorstellen: Wir Zahlen ab sofort gebühren auf Brenner und Laufwerk, an die mit Geld vollgepunten Fettsäcke der Musikindustrie, usw. damit die noch reicher werden?
Nur weil man denkt, dass jeder deutsche Bürger ein Betrüger und Raubkopierer ist?
So viel zum deutschen Rechtsstaat!
Das ist doch eine Einschränkung der freien Marktwirtschaft, und das Recht eigene Inhalte und Fotos gebührenfrei zu vertreiben!
So eine Frechheit!!!

ich weis noch nicht was ich später im leben alles nicht machen werde, eins aber weiß ich ganz sicher: Raus aus diesem Staat, denn der hat keinerlei Zukunft!

nur Sinnlose Gesetze um die Freiheit eines einzelnen einzuschränken!
nicht mit mir, wo bleibt die Petition?

achso kennt jmd. nen Guten Link um sich BFBC2 bei Rapidshare zu ziehen?
ich bezahle ja mit meinem nächsten DVD-Brenner dafür!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. Mai 2010)

totovo schrieb:


> achso kennt jmd. nen Guten Link um sich BFBC2 bei Rapidshare zu ziehen?
> ich bezahle ja mit meinem nächsten DVD-Brenner dafür!


Ich nehme mal an dass das von dir sarkastisch gemeint war.
Aber für all diejenigen die nun denken man könnte dann nach belieben jedes urheberrechtlich geschützte Material vervielfältigen dem sei gesagt dass diese Abgabe nur für die legale private Kopie von urheberrechtlich geschützen Inhalten gilt:


> Durch die Abgaben wird das legale private Kopieren von urheberrechtlich  geschützten Inhalten wie Musik und Texten abgegolten.
> Quelle: Tarif für Kopierabgaben auf PCs veröffentlicht (Presseinformationen) - BITKOM


----------



## Bruce112 (7. Mai 2010)

wer noch kein sata dvd brenner hatt soll sich eben noch dieses jahr eine kaufen ganz simpel .

wer sich das alles gefallen läst ist selber schuld ,

demo veranstalten .
siehe frankreich für jede kleinigkeit machen die demo 


das ist ja normal irgendeiner muß ja für die banken milliarden bluten .

aber konkurenz belebt das geschäft ,die meisten hersteller sind sowiso alle außerhalb von  europa .

ich seh das so wenn dvd laufwerk teuer werden soll dann vermute ich mal das es die cd rohlinge auch erwischt hatt .

warten wir noch ab vermute mal das nächste jahr die mwst .ansteigt

wahrscheinlich kommt auch ne sauerstoff atmungs steuer noch 

für 1 tag atmen 30 cent .


die leute die solche gesetze rausbringen ,haben ihre geld schon gut gebunkert von daher ist den scheiß egal .

alles nur kake zahlen zahlen .

bis wohin soll das gehen .irgenwann ist schluß .mit der abzockerei


----------



## BeerIsGood (7. Mai 2010)

Ich frage mich, wer das Geld behält.
Die ZPÜ? Und wenn ja, was für Leute arbeiten da überhaupt?
Geht es an die Musikindustrie?
Sehen die Urheber der Werke auch was von dem Geld? Es geht doch um urheberrechtsgeschützte Werke im Allgemeinen, d. h. die Einnahmen müßten gerecht auf alle Personen verteilt werden, die auf irgendein Werk ein Urheberrecht haben, und das ist praktisch nicht umsetzbar.
Die ZPÜ zieht das Geld laut Eigenaussage im Namen aller Inhaber von Urheberrechten ein, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Wenn nun ein Rechteinhaber selber was gegen diese Regelung hat, darf er dann rechtliche Schritte einleiten?
Und wird sich diese Organisation langfristig halten, die GEZ hat's ja auch geschafft?
Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## riedochs (7. Mai 2010)

iGreggy schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Sinn hinter dieser Abgabe nicht? Kann mich mal einer aufklären? Wer zahlt das? Der Hersteller im Voraus, und dann der Kunde vermutlich. Aber wofür zahle ich genau?



Du zahlst weil dir dein PC die Möglichkeit bietet oder bieten könnte das du Webradio empfangen kannst und dein PC die Möglichkeit bietet oder bieten könnte digitale Bild- und Tonträger zu vervielfältigen.

Die Gebühr selbst wird von den Herstellern bezahlt, die es vermutlich direkt oder indirekt an den Kunden weiter geben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Bevor mir irgendwer Geld für meinen Brenner abknöpfen will, den ich dieses Jahr gekauft habe, will ich erstmal einen Nachweis haben, dass ich überhaupt etwas gebrannt habe, was eine Abgabe rechtfertigen würde.
> Vorher sehe ich NICHT ein, dass ich auch nur einen Cent an diese raffgierigen, profitgeilen Spinner abdrücke.


 
Das ist ja der Witz dabei, es geht nicht, ob du was gebrannt hast, sondern nur darum, dass du es machen *könntest*. 
Ist wie mit der GEZ. Man bezahlt, ob man nun guckt oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## tripod (7. Mai 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> ...
> OMG wir müssen für Tastaturen auch noch bezahlen. Damit kann man urheberechtlich geschützte Werke abtippen und verbreiten,



das dachte ich eben auch gerade... am besten wär nen counter in die tasta 
einzuarbeiten, und dann kommt wie beim strom/wasser einmal im jahr
einer von der behörde und liest den zähler ab


----------



## amdintel (7. Mai 2010)

iGreggy schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Sinn hinter dieser Abgabe nicht? Kann mich mal einer aufklären? Wer zahlt das? Der Hersteller im Voraus, und dann der Kunde vermutlich. Aber wofür zahle ich genau?



ich verstehe den Sinn auch nicht, 
zu mal sich das Gesetz mit dem  Neuem Gesetz des UrherberSchutzesGesetz 
heute widerspricht  weil es  heute verboten ist , 

kann dir nur sagen warum man früher auf MC/Video Kassetten  
und Ton Bänder so eine Abgabe hatte ; 
Die Abgabe damals diente dazu die Verluste auszugleichen die der Industrie entsteht  
durch das private  Kopieren von Bild/Ton Trägern ,
ob die  tatsächlich das Geld bekommen haben kann ich dir nicht sagen ,
damals war das erlaubt,  heute ist das u.a verboten  nur die Private Sicherheits Kopie ist 
noch gestattet wenn man im Besitz des Original ist, druch die Private Sicherheits Kopie aber 
entsteht der Industrie kein Verlust , weil man ja das Original rechtmäßig erworben hat.
im Klar Text meine ich das Gesetz zur Abgabe  
widerspricht sich heute mit dem  Neuem Urheber Gesetz .


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Witz dabei, es geht nicht, ob du was gebrannt hast, sondern nur darum, dass du es machen *könntest*.
> Ist wie mit der GEZ. Man bezahlt, ob man nun guckt oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle.


Stimmt, jetzt weiß ich wieder, wieso ich es ablehen GEZ-Gebühren zu zahlen... und der Irrsinn der Sache ist: Man kann - soweit ich weiß - nicht mal irgendwas dagegen tun, z.B. den Antennenanschluss einfach lahm legen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Spielt keine rolle, sobald du einen Fernseher, Videorekorder, Computer oder Handy hast, musst du zahlen, völlig egal was du machst. 
Denn du *könntest* ja öffentlich rechtliche Inhalte beziehen. 
Ob du das tatsächlich machst oder nicht ist dabei egal.

Und bei dieser PC abgabe ist das nichts anderes, man _könnte_ etwas kopieren/vervielfältigen, ob man das macht oder nicht und in welchem Umfang ist dabei völlig nebensächlich.


----------



## Razzor (7. Mai 2010)

typisch staat geld abzocken wo es nur geht .............. dem fallen doch immer wieder neue sachen ein das man abrüsten muß , der solizuschlag wird ja auch nicht mehr abgeschaft , der ja nur damals für den wiederaufbau gedacht war , und nu nicht mehr wegzudenken ist 

DEUTSCHLAND WANN GEHN WIR MAL AUF DIE STRAßEN ZUM STREIKEN 
ohje hoffentlich der BND nu nicht zu mir


----------



## iGreggy (7. Mai 2010)

@riedochs: vielen Dank für deine Erklärung.


----------



## Genghis99 (8. Mai 2010)

Sarkasmus ein : 

Gut - da man mit dem neuen PC nun Gebührenzahler ist, darf man ja wohl kopieren und brennen, was das Zeug hält.

Wenn nicht, stellt sich immer noch die Frage: Was soll solch eine Beutelschneiderei ?


----------



## amdintel (8. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Spielt keine rolle, sobald du einen Fernseher, Videorekorder, Computer oder Handy hast, musst du zahlen, völlig egal was du machst.
> Denn du *könntest* ja öffentlich rechtliche Inhalte beziehen.
> Ob du das tatsächlich machst oder nicht ist dabei egal.
> 
> Und bei dieser PC abgabe ist das nichts anderes, man _könnte_ etwas kopieren/vervielfältigen, ob man das macht oder nicht und in welchem Umfang ist dabei völlig nebensächlich.



du bist hier um falschem  Thema


----------



## DaStash (8. Mai 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Sarkasmus ein :
> 
> Gut - da man mit dem neuen PC nun Gebührenzahler ist, darf man ja wohl kopieren und brennen, was das Zeug hält.
> 
> Wenn nicht, stellt sich immer noch die Frage: Was soll solch eine Beutelschneiderei ?


Die Frage ist berechtigt. Früher war es so gewesen, dass einem grundsätzlich das recht zugesprochen wurde Privatkopien zu machen und für dieses Recht musste man eben die genannten Abgaben erbringen. Heutzutage wurde eben jenes Recht durch den Passus beschnitten, dass grundsätzlich ein Kopierschutz nicht umgangen werden kann, was logischer Weise zur Fogle hat, dass man sein Recht auf Privatkopien nicht ausüben kann und die daraus resultierende Abgabe eigentlich in dem Zusammenhang nicht mehr berechtigt ist. Beides wiederspricht sich einfach.

MfG


----------



## amdintel (8. Mai 2010)

^^^genau so ist es:
früher durftest  du dir eine CD/DVD Schallplatte irgendwo ausleihen
 diese  z.b. mit dem Kassettendec  oder Videorecorder dir kopieren/aufnehmen
die Abgabe damals diente dazu diesen Verlust der Industrie auszugleichen ,
die Abgabe Damals war auf jedem Gerät und auf jeder MC/Video Leer Kassette oder Leeres Tonband 

heute ist das kopieren  verboten von Original Daten Träger wenn man selber nicht der Rechtmäßige Besetztes des Originals ist , 
daher ist meiner Meinung  diese Abgabe die man heute verlangt Gesetzwidrig 
zu mal  das alles zur Verwirrung führt , 
(anderes herum ist das illegale kopieren dann  noch  illegal ? 
wenn  durch die Neue Abgabe heute  die    Industrie bereits wieder  entschädigt wird? );


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> du bist hier um falschem Thema


 
Nö, bin ich nicht, beachte den letzen Satz.


----------



## DaStash (8. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ^^^genau so ist es:
> früher durftest  du dir eine CD/DVD Schallplatte irgendwo ausleihen
> diese  z.b. mit dem Kassettendec  oder Videorecorder dir kopieren/aufnehmen


Nö, nur Sachen die dir gehören oder für die du GEZ zahlst, dass ist jedenfalls mein Kenntnisstand. 


> die Abgabe damals diente dazu diesen Verlust der Industrie auszugleichen ,
> die Abgabe Damals war auf jedem Gerät und auf jeder MC/Video Leer Kassette oder Leeres Tonband


 Jop.


> heute ist das kopieren  verboten von Original Daten Träger wenn man selber nicht der Rechtmäßige Besetztes des Originals ist ,
> daher ist meiner Meinung  diese Abgabe die man heute verlangt Gesetzwidrig
> zu mal  das alles zur Verwirrung führt ,
> (anderes herum ist das illegale kopieren dann  noch  illegal ?
> wenn  durch die Neue Abgabe heute  die    Industrie bereits wieder  entschädigt wird? );


Ja, wenn nämlich i. d. R. ein Kopierschutz umgangen wird.


----------



## amdintel (8. Mai 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nö, nur Sachen die dir gehören oder für die du GEZ zahlst, dass ist jedenfalls mein Kenntnisstand.
> Jop.
> 
> Ja, wenn nämlich i. d. R. ein Kopierschutz umgangen wird.



den Kopierschutz gab es damals auch schon nicht  nur  
bei CDs   sondern auch bei Video   Kauf Kassetten mit Spielfilmen drauf 
so wie bei einigen  Software CDs.
da ist dein Kenntnis Stand etwas falsch ,
es gab extra so eine Art Video Shops  wo du dir CDs ausleihen konntest  
und das herunterladen von urheberrechtlich geschützter Musik war damals legal in s.g. Tausch Börsen , heute  wird dies sogar mit Anzeigen verfolgt und geahndet so wie Geld Forderungen als Schadensersatz dem der Autor oder Rechte Inhaber angeblich durch deine  Raubkopie hat ,
nur wenn der Rechte Inhaber so eine Abgabe schon im Vorfeld bekommt durch die  Kopierabgaben auf PCs hat er ja keinen Schaden  in dem Sinne mehr , das währe ja dann nur noch eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ? Es gibt da wohl nun keine  Klare Reglung mehr weil sich zwei Gesetzte gegenseitig widersprechen .


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> und das herunterladen von urheberrechtlich geschützter Musik war damals legal in s.g. Tausch Börsen


 
Illegal war das schon immer, nur hats niemanden interessiert, weils nur ein paar Leute gemacht haben, denn damals hatte man nur ein Modem, mehr nicht und damit saugt man keine GBs aus dem Netz.
Seit es ein "Volkssport" geworden ist, sind sie eben deutlich stärker hinterher, was nachvollziehbar ist.


----------



## DaStash (9. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Illegal war das schon immer, nur hats niemanden interessiert, weils nur ein paar Leute gemacht haben, denn damals hatte man nur ein Modem, mehr nicht und damit saugt man keine GBs aus dem Netz.
> Seit es ein "Volkssport" geworden ist, sind sie eben deutlich stärker hinterher, was nachvollziehbar ist.


Genauso ist es. Die breite Zugängigkeit von Breitbandanschlüssen und die geringen Unterhaltskosten, haben quasi aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten gemacht.

MfG


----------



## SonicNoize (9. Mai 2010)

Ist heute der erste April oder wie O.o




DaStash schrieb:


> Genauso ist es. Die breite Zugängigkeit von Breitbandanschlüssen und die geringen Unterhaltskosten, haben quasi aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten gemacht.
> 
> MfG



Woraus dann folgt, dass die Kopierabgabe ja totaler Blödsinn ist O.o

Meine Filme aus der Videothek kann ich ja auch ohne Brenner auf den PC ziehen  

Vielleicht kommt als nächstes noch zusätzlich zur GEZ-Internet-Gebühr noch eine weitere Abgabe, denn mann kann ja Seiten wie Rapidshare aufrufen (was ja so noch nicht mal illegal sein muss)


Aber da das die ZPÜ macht, also auf deutscher Miste gewachsen ist, kauf ich meine Brenner halt wie vieles andere mittlerweile aus England... Die bekommen keinen Cent!


----------



## DaStash (9. Mai 2010)

SonicNoize schrieb:


> > Woraus dann folgt, dass die Kopierabgabe ja totaler Blödsinn ist O.o
> 
> 
> Was ich in meinem Eingangsposting ja auch geschrieben hatte.
> ...


----------



## Saab-FAN (9. Mai 2010)

Interessant... Ich soll dafür bezahlen, dass ich urheberrechtlich geschützte Werke kopiere? Okay, ich darf also? *Ey Saug, Saug! Schlürf, Schlürf! Kopier! hrhrhr* 

Anstatt sich mal richtig mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen wird hier mal wieder völlig an der Thematik vorbei eine Steuer für etwas illegales eingeführt. 
Was kommt als nächstes? Präventive Besteuerung der Beute aus dem Banküberfall, den man möglicherweise durchführen könnte?


----------



## SonicNoize (9. Mai 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie das?



Na, das weisst du bestimmt 



DaStash schrieb:


> Du verwechselst die rundfunktgebühren mit den Kopierabgaben.



Nein, da gibts einen ähnlichen Blödsinn:
Internet-PCs



DaStash schrieb:


> Mr ist das eh Wurst. Ich brenne nicht mehr. CD/DVD und Bluray liegen nur  rum und verstauben. Als Datenarchiv ziehe ich lieber ein Raidsystem  vor. Ist auch besser für die Langlebigkeit der Daten und man hat alles  schön sortiert an einem Ort.



Genau so siehts aus. Da Festplatten im TB-Bereich schon bezahlbar sind, gibt es nichts schöneres als eine ISO-Sammlung  Und wie das so läuft, kann man Externe Festplatte auch herumreichen (vielleicht kommt ja da auch noch so eine Gebühr?)

Ich behaupte mal, Externe Festplatten und USB-Sticks mit den Kapazitäten, wie wir sie gerade haben, machen Brenner langsam uninteressant.




Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Anstatt sich mal richtig mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen wird hier  mal wieder völlig an der Thematik vorbei eine Steuer für etwas  illegales eingeführt.


Macht unsere Politik doch ständig... Nichts neues


----------



## Genghis99 (9. Mai 2010)

Nein, von Haus aus kann man eben nicht jede DVD mit jedem PC auf die Festplatte kopieren. Auch mit den gängigen Hilfsprogrammen (Namensnennung illegal) ist der Kopierschutz mancher DVD nicht zu umgehen.
Besonders stechen die DVD von Sony Entertainment hervor, da hatte ich Fälle die sich allen Bemühungen widersetzt haben.

Aber es tut mir leid, ich kann da meinerseits kein "Unrechtsbewusstsein" entwickeln. Ich gebe keine Kopien weiter, auch nicht "im kleinen Kreis" selbst in der Familie nur in Ausnahmefällen.

Und da ich für meinen persönlichen Gebrauch bezahlt habe - fühle ich mich halt nicht, als würde ich auf einem Behindertenparkplatz stehen.

Im Endeffekt kann die Medienindustrie nur überleben, wenn man sich den Kunden anpasst, auf deren Gewohnheiten eingeht, hochwertige Produkte (nicht nur Aufpoliertes) liefert - etc.
Mit Massregelungen und Zwangsabgaben schafft man lediglich Juristische Tatbestände und kriminailisiert an sich harmlose Leute.

Und unsere Gesllschaft hat wichtigere Probleme zu lösen als die Besitzstandswahrung einer unkreativen Unterhaltungsindustrie.

Ich persönlich empfehle das Masturbieren, das macht immer Spass und kostet nichts. Es sei denn, die Pornoindustrie kommt auch noch auf Ideen für neue Zwangsabgaben.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (9. Mai 2010)

Die Abgabe ist einfach ungerecht, da man damit jeden unter Generalverdacht stellt. 
Das ist wie wenn man Geld für eine nicht erbrachte Leistung verlangt. Nicht jeder PC-Käufer hat MP3s oder Videos auf dem Rechner. Das ist einfach der falsche Ansatz und sorgt nur für Unverständnis in der Bevölkerung. Der kommt es langsam so vor, als wären die Plattenfirmen nur am Geld interessiert, weil sie selbst am Abgrund stehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

SonicNoize schrieb:


> Meine Filme aus der Videothek kann ich ja auch ohne Brenner auf den PC ziehen


 
Richtig, dafür reicht ein DVD Laufwerk, aber um den Film im Stand Alone Player nutzen zu können, musst du ihn brennen. 



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Nein, von Haus aus kann man eben nicht jede DVD mit jedem PC auf die Festplatte kopieren. Auch mit den gängigen Hilfsprogrammen (Namensnennung illegal) ist der Kopierschutz mancher DVD nicht zu umgehen.
> Besonders stechen die DVD von Sony Entertainment hervor, da hatte ich Fälle die sich allen Bemühungen widersetzt haben.


 
Doch, das geht problemlos, mit den nicht genannten Programmen, versteht sich.
Auch Sony DVDs bilden hier keine Ausnahme, da Sony schon mächtig einen auf den Deckel bekommen hat, weil sie eine Schutzmaßnahme in die DVD eingebaut hat, die ein Tor für Viren/Trojaner war.
Daher mussten sie das wieder entfernen (Mr. und Mrs. Smith könnte man hier nennen).

Andererseits, wer kopiert denn noch Musik oder Filme, da man das ja überall im Netz bekommen kann. 



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Aber es tut mir leid, ich kann da meinerseits kein "Unrechtsbewusstsein" entwickeln. Ich gebe keine Kopien weiter, auch nicht "im kleinen Kreis" selbst in der Familie nur in Ausnahmefällen.


 
Das interessiert den "Besitzern" aber nicht. 



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt kann die Medienindustrie nur überleben, wenn man sich den Kunden anpasst, auf deren Gewohnheiten eingeht, hochwertige Produkte (nicht nur Aufpoliertes) liefert - etc.
> Mit Massregelungen und Zwangsabgaben schafft man lediglich Juristische Tatbestände und kriminailisiert an sich harmlose Leute.


 
Die Unternehmen, gerade im Film-und Musikgeschäft können nur dann überleben, wenn sie endlich mal von ihrer Selbstbeweiräucherung wegkommen. Wer sich ständig selbst mit Preisverleihungen und Trophäen feiert, scheint ja noch sehr gute Mittel zu haben. 
Man muss den Kunden entgegen kommen.
Musiker machen die Kohle heute mit Fanartikeln (sei es im Internet oder nicht) und Konzerten, das muss die Musikindustrie akzeptieren.
Die User merken das und sind bereit für eine Konzertkarte über 100€ zu bezahlen.
Also muss die Musikindustrie einfach mehr bieten.

Das gilt auch für die Filmindustrie/Kinobetreiber. Wenn der Kinoabend mehr als 50 Euro kostet (für zwei Personen), man aber nur einen durchschnittlichen Film gesehen hat (und davon gibts reichlich), dann stimmt da irgendwas nicht.


----------



## newjohnny (9. Mai 2010)

Also irgendwie wird es immer absurder. Es gibt bereits genügend sinnlose Abgaben, doch das toppt alles. 
Wenn kein rechtlicher Rahmen erschaffen wird, der diese Abgaben auf bestimmte GRUNDABGABEN konzentriert, wird es bald Abgaben für das Belästigen des Deutschen Staates durch die pure Existenz der Menschen geben. Auch das laute Atmen sollte verteuert werden, da durch das übermäßige Atmen mehr Sauerstoff von einer Person "verbraucht" wird, als ihr zusteht.


----------



## DaStash (9. Mai 2010)

SonicNoize schrieb:


> Na, das weisst du bestimmt


edit:
Manchmal muss man erst ne Nacht drüber schlafen, habs jetzt. *doing* 

MfG


----------



## amdintel (9. Mai 2010)

SonicNoize schrieb:


> Ist heute der erste April oder wie O.o
> 
> 
> Woraus dann folgt, dass die Kopierabgabe ja totaler Blödsinn ist O.o
> ...



eben ist Blödsinn und reine abzocke, 
die einen Sachen sind illegal und verboten weil Original und  Urheberrechtsverletzung die anderen Sachen sind frei und legal also freie Musik oder das mitschneiden 
vom web Radio genau die freie Software freeware.

>Meine Filme aus der Videothek kann ich ja auch ohne Brenner auf den PC ziehen 
da gibt es einen kleinen aber  feinen  unterschied ,
du meist über den HDMI Anschluss  des DVD Players auf dem PC aufnehmen ,
da braucht man aber am PC einen HDMI Eingang ,
 oder Analog über den Analog  Video Eingang mancher TV Karten,  
ist eine Aufnahme und  eine Aufnahme ist  keine Digitale Kopie  vom Original  
ist was anderes weil da ja  das Original dupliziert wird .
wenn z.b. der HDD Video Recorder  einen Lan Anschluss hat da könnten man 
rein theoretisch DVDs auf den PC kopieren ohne das der PC ein LW hat .
ich kann z.b an meinem HDD Recorder der ein DVD Brenner  hat ein USB Stick oder Ext. HDD 
anschließen und auf diese eine komplette DVD kopieren ohne das ich dafür einen PC  benötige .
Der HDD Recorder ist eine Art Media Center aber kein PC , wo man z.b. auch 
CDs mit Mp3 Files oder Fotos auf der eigenen Festplatte sich rauf kopieren kann,
ich glaube   für  diese Art von HDD Recordern mit DVB-T/Analog TV Tuner brauchen die Hersteller keine Abgabe zalhen ?


----------



## Explosiv (9. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich glaube   für  diese Art von HDD Recordern mit DVB-T/Analog TV Tuner brauchen die Hersteller keine Abgabe zalhen ?



Doch müssen Sie, aber letztendlich zahlen wir es wieder indirekt selbst, durch den Verkaufspreis .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## iGreggy (9. Mai 2010)

MAn merkt leider das die Industrie immer geldgeiler wird und der Kunde dafür zahlen soll. Und dann kommt man noch mit solchen Ristriktionen wie dem CI+ Standard. Man merkt wirklich wie die Herrschaften dort Geld einkassieren wollen ohne irgendeine Gegenleistung zu geben.


----------



## amdintel (9. Mai 2010)

iGreggy schrieb:


> MAn merkt leider das die Industrie immer geldgeiler wird und der Kunde dafür zahlen soll. dort Geld einkassieren wollen ohne irgendeine Gegenleistung zu geben.



das ist nicht ganz richtig was du hier behauptest, 
die Industrie hatte glaube  2003/2005 war das bereits dagegen geklagt und verloren.
es hatten sich mehrere Firmen u.a. HP, zusammen getan und geklagt ,
es ging damals um die  Extra Abgabe  pro Gerät Drucker/Scanner und  CD/DVD Rohlinge u.a.


----------



## OnkelSatan (10. Mai 2010)

SCHWEINEREI!!!

ich hab mich diesbezüglich mal bei der GEMA Seite schlau gemacht

Quelle:http://www.gema.de/fileadmin/inhaltsdateien/musiknutzer/leermedien_geraete/ZPUE_Neues_Recht_2008.pdf

"Zu melden sind alle ab dem 01.01.2008 vergütungspflichtigen Produkte, also alle Geräte und
Speichermedien, die zur Vervielfältigung urheberrechtlich geschützter Werke nach § 53 Abs. 1
bis 3 UrhG benutzt werden. Eine Übersicht über die derzeit vergütungs- und auskunfts- bzw.
meldepflichtigen Produkte finden Sie in der Anlage zu diesem Schreiben. Inhaltlich müssen die
Auskünfte und Meldungen den von der ZPÜ auf ihrer Website Leermedien/Geräte: Die GEMA, Verwertungsgesellschaft in Deutschland. rechtzeitig
zur Verfügung gestellten Formularen entsprechen."

also wenn ich das richtig sehe wird einem heir unterstellt seine Hardware illegal zu nutzen

was ist mit Urlaubsfotos/ -Videos auf CD/DVD/ect viel geiler find ich ja noch das da drinsteht das das sogar auf verbaute festplatten gilt..

ich informier mich ma weiter...

also noch ma kurz und knapp der tarif ist zz Veröffentlicht aber noch nicht verabschiedet im bereich Brenner ect

Quelle:http://www.blogspan.net/7415-tarif-fur-kopierabgaben-auf-pcs-veroffentlicht.html

"*Tarif für Kopierabgaben auf PCs veröffentlicht*


Höhe der Abgaben aber weiterhin umstritten
PC-Anbieter müssen sich bis 3. Juni entscheiden
Uneinigkeit zu Brennerabgaben
"


----------



## amdintel (10. Mai 2010)

so steht es auch im Artikel ,
zu erwähnen wäre noch das ich mich seit ende 2008 bis
einschließlich  heute gut ein gedeckt habe 
mit PCs  
und DVD Brennern noch dazu  als Einzelteil 
hatte ende    von 2008 gekauft  bis einschließlich 2010
dazu noch ein  Ext USB DVD Brenner für mein Netbook 
dafür müssen jetzt die Hersteller Nachzahlung, 
grob übern Daumen geschätzter hier ein Betrag 
von ..  ca ~ 110 € , habe ich also durch meine raff gier 
einen Gewinn gemacht


----------



## OnkelSatan (10. Mai 2010)

hier die liste was sich im bereich der speichermedien Verändert hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg OS
PS kann man wenn man Einträge im Forum "Ändert" auch noch irgendwie Anhänge adden?


----------



## amdintel (10. Mai 2010)

für die Rohlinge müssen die Hersteller glaube  ich nicht Nachzahlung .

so wie ich das gesamt verstanden habe hat man 
sich erst jetzt auf diesen Tarif geeinigt und 
die Hersteller müssen für PCs bis einschließlich 2008 nach zahlen.
ich schätze mit der Summen die da zusammen kommen
könnte man bald Griechenland mit finanzieren


----------



## DaStash (10. Mai 2010)

OnkelSatan schrieb:


> PS kann man wenn man Einträge im Forum "Ändert" auch noch irgendwie Anhänge adden?


 Ja, einfach nur auf erweitert klicken. 

MfG


----------



## Magic12345 (10. Mai 2010)

Wofür bezahlt die Firma bzw. der Endkunde denn hier? Was wenn ich den Brenner nicht nutze, dann "überspiele" ich doch nichts?

Wenn ich einen Backup meiner Word Dokumente brenne, warum soll ich dafür extra bezahlen?


----------



## anders (10. Mai 2010)

> was ist mit Urlaubsfotos/ -Videos auf CD/DVD/ect viel geiler find ich ja noch das da drinsteht das das sogar auf verbaute festplatten gilt..


Jap auf die auch .. aber nur ab 40 Gb...  (Hab ich heut bei einem Bericht über das i pad gelesen). Deswegen sind auch alle I pad versionen ausser die kleinste im Ausland jeweils 15 euro billiger und nur bei der billigsten blaibt der Preis identisch da die HDD zu klein ist


----------



## DaStash (10. Mai 2010)

Einer für alle, alle für einen heißt hier wie in so vielen Fällen das Motto. 

MfG


----------



## Progs-ID (10. Mai 2010)

Find ich ne Sauerei, weil das eh wieder nur auf den Endpreis des entsprechenden Produkts aufgeschlagen wird.


----------



## SixpackRanger (10. Mai 2010)

Ähnlich sinnlos wie die GEZ. Aber die Profitgier kennt anscheinend wohl keine Grenzen.


----------



## amdintel (10. Mai 2010)

man sollte dabei noch erwähnen :

>Kopierabgaben auf PCs: Tarif tritt heute in Kraft

Das alles in Zeiten von Wirtschaftlichen Problemen 
Rückgang der Kaufkraft des Bürgers,
schwächender Euro, Griechenland Krise 
Umsatz Einbußen im Einzelhandel und der 
PCs Hersteller schon seit einer weile, auch wenn in
den Medien was anderes  behauptet  wurde  
haben alle PC Hersteller in Deutschland  s
eit ca. 3-4  Jahren  eh schon kleine oder größere 
Umsatz Einbußen , zum mal auch  heute 
der PC Markt  übersättigt  ist.
finde u.a. auch die Kopier Abgabe Pauschale 
viel zu hoch ca. 17 € Pro Gerät ist sehr viel .

Das ein zigste was den Herstellen wohl übrig bleibt ,
die Bundesregierung auffordern das sofort zurückzunehmen  und mit der Abwanderung 
ins Ausland drohen , 
weil die letzten Klagen dagegen waren leider nicht erfolgreich, 

meine Meinung : 
also die schröpfen  ja nicht nur uns Bürger 
sondern nun auch die Industrie, 
weil beim Bürger offenbar nichts mehr zu holen ist , 
wenn das so ist das geht meiner Meinung eindeutig zu weit ?
Verantwortlich ist da wohl unser Neuer Wirtschaft Minister.

meine Prognose dazu:
ich schätze aufgrund dieser Situation wird sich bald für uns alle so einiges ändern ,
entweder die Hersteller wandern   ins Ausland ab, 
weil die da keine Kopier Abgabe zahlen müssen , 
oder die PC Hardware wird wieder  teuer oder schlechter und davon gibt es dann nur noch eine kleine teure Auswahl weil das sind Milliarden was die PC Herstellen zahlen müssen und das Geld haben die nicht über ,
denn so hohe Gewinne wie früher fahren alle nicht mehr ein, denn die Zeiten sind härter geworden .


----------



## MARIIIO (11. Mai 2010)

Für mich als PC-Selberschrauber ist das ja nicht weiter schlimm:

Erstens muss ich keien 15€ für den Kompletten PC mehr berappen und zweitens hab ich schon bei meinem PC-Neubau anfang des Jahres überlegt, ob n Brenner überhaupt noch rein soll. DVD Laufwark reicht auch, Für alles andere Gibt es USB 

P.S.: Schweinerei ists natürlich trotzdem, Pfui!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Mai 2010)

Ich finde Urheberrechtsabgaben zum Kotzen.
Einige Leute reagieren darauf sicher, indem sie mehr urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material kostenlos herunterladen, sie haben ja schon dafür bezahlt.


----------



## amdintel (13. Mai 2010)

Das jetzt mit der  Copy Abgabe jetzt,  ist ja wohl die Körnung , vielleicht soll dadurch  wieder gesorgt werden das mehr illegale Downloads gemacht werden , weil die Leute nun in den glauben sind das es  vielleicht  jetzt  wieder erlaubt  ist ? 

ist ja bekannt das Firmen/Anwälte sich heute darauf spezialisiert haben Internet  User zu jagen wenn die illegale Inhalte sich runter laden , das es dabei auch 
sehr oft zu Verwechslungen kommt  der IP Adresse 
und Unschuldige es trieft , will man nicht war haben .
Am ende dann  mehr Geld   wohl einzutreiben ist ?

Diese Aktion selber ist alleine schon illegal , 
weil es Gewerbliche Ausmaße annimmt und nicht mehr 
viel mit Recht und Ordnung und Gesetz zu tunb  hat .
auf der einen Seite das Neue Abgaben Gesetz Kopierabgaben auf der  auf der anderen Seite 
ist es wohl weiter illegal , illegale Sachen runter zu laden 
User die dann dagegen Verstößen gejagt werden und zur Kasse gebeten werden ?

bin zwar kein Anwalt was Internet Recht an geht ,
 aber denke   das würde ein Anwalt auch so sehen ?


----------



## Skysnake (13. Mai 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nö, nur Sachen die dir gehören oder für die du GEZ zahlst, dass ist jedenfalls mein Kenntnisstand.
> Jop.
> 
> Ja, wenn nämlich i. d. R. ein Kopierschutz umgangen wird.



Nein, früher durftest du Kopien deiner rechtmäßig erworbenen Musikstücke etc. an Freunde weitergeben, das ist dann unter die Privatkopie gefallen. Best of´s sind gute Beispiele für sowas, die man selbst erstellt und an Freunde weitergegeben hat.

Ebenso wars kein Problem Dinge ausm Radio etc aufzunehmen und dann beliebig an Freunde weiterzugeben. Das hat ja Dieter Bohlen auch in dem bekannten Interview gesagt.

Heute wird ja aber selbst sowas beschnitten durch die privaten Sender durch ihren drecks HD+ mist oder wie das auch immer heist.


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. Mai 2010)

[Ironie]Bald muss ich wohl für meine Xbox zahlen, ich könnte ja die Firmware löschen und den Speicher für Raubkopien verwenden[/Ironie]


----------



## amdintel (14. Mai 2010)

früher könnte man sich auch  von 10 CDs z.b.  
sich davon zwei oder drei selber zusammen mischen,
weiß jeder das man oft  nicht immer alle Lieder hören will
oder gut findet die auf einer CD sind ,
sondern nur bestimmte  Songs haben/hören will , 
ist heute wohl auch verboten sich sleber einen  Cd Sampler zu machen ?
ich kaufe  seit dem Verbot  keine Musik CDs mehr,
zu mal ein teil sich auch nicht  auf dem PC abspielen lässt  wegen Copy Schmutz   , 
ich benutze aber heute meinen PC zum Musik hören , 
die alte HIFI Anlage  mit Kassetten Deck hat  schon lange ausgedient ..

ich nehme nur noch Musik aus dem Internet auf 
von Internet Web. Radio Traker ,
die CDs die die heute einem andrehen können die behalten.


----------



## The_Final (14. Mai 2010)

Railroads schrieb:


> [Ironie]Bald muss ich wohl für meine Xbox zahlen, ich könnte ja die Firmware löschen und den Speicher für Raubkopien verwenden[/Ironie]


Bring die nicht auch noch auf dumme Ideen.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Mai 2010)

Da hier so oft über "das Runterladen" geschrieben wird, sei an dieser Stelle mal erwähnt, dass das alleinige "Runterladen" gar nicht den Tatbestand der Verbreitung erfüllt. Erst durch den gleichzeitigen Upload, der im Torrent-Netzwerk erfolgt, kommt man in diesen Tatbestand hinein.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (15. Mai 2010)

Die Abgabe wiederspricht den Gesetzen der Marktwirtschaft. Ein Unternehmen, dass Trends verschläft oder sich schlecht managet, geht irgendwann pleite. Diese Abgabe verhindert, dass Unternehmen, die den Bankrott verdient hätten, pleite gehen. 

Die Musik und Filmindustrie, wobei die Musikindustrie besonders betroffen ist, hat in den letzen Jahren Trends deutlich verpennt. Das muss man ganz klar sagen. Man hat Apple mit iTunes den Downloadmarkt überlassen und selbst nichts derartiges eingeführt und wenn dann erst als iTunes schon längst etabliert war. Die Leute sind nicht mehr bereit, für ganze Alben 15€ zu bezahlen. Sie wollen 1000 Titel für 15€. Das Herunterladen von Musik ist viel zu leicht, zumal man dafür nicht bestraft werden kann. Erst, wie du erwähnt hast Pokercklock, wenn man die Titel weiter verbreitet macht man sich strafbar. Angesichts dieser Tatsache ist es klar, dass viele Leute nicht mehr bereit sind, fast einen Euro pro Titel zu bezahlen. 
Die Folge ist für die Musikindustrie verherend, da immer weniger Umsatz gemacht wird. Daher drängen diese Unternehmen Stellen die die GEMA dazu, in Deutschland Uhrheberrechtsabgaben auf PCs einzuführen. Bei YouTube gibt es ja auch den Ärger mit der GEMA, da Google nicht bereit ist, horrende Gebühren zu bezahlen. Zu Recht wie Ich finde. Bei YouTube USA kann man auch Musikvideos sehen, in Deutschland nicht, dank der GEMA. Auch die Klageflut der Musikindustrie, ist ein Indiz, dass das Geschäft schlecht läuft. Die Leute nehmen eher eine Klage in kauf, als Musik teuer zu erwerben. In meine Landkreis, hat das Gericht in Offenburg schon mehrere tausend Klagen erhalten. Die Musikindustrie behindert damit gar die Justiz. 
So kann das aber nicht weiter gehen. Zwar hängen Arbeitsplätze an der Musikindustrie, aber dennoch wäre es besser, wenn man diese Unernehmen bankrott gehen lässt, anstatt Ihnen zu erlauben, auf jeden Mist Gebühren zu erheben.


----------



## amdintel (15. Mai 2010)

den weniger Umsatz den haben die bereits schon seit 2003 ,
den Verlust treiben die nun in dem ein, in dem die Jagt auf In Internet User machen 
die illegal sich so was runter laden und verbreiten; 
früher war es auch oft so das grade die  illegale verbreiten  sachen   dafür gesorgt hatten 
das Werke schneller bekannt wurden und der ein oder andere 
sich dann noch das komplette Album gekauft hatte,
heute íst es so das man wegen diesem Gesetz gar nicht mehr mitbekommt
was es Neues gibt  .

Das mit der Abgabe ist heute nur reine Abzockerrei ohne Gegenleistung Geld ab kassieren,
was bekomme ich dafür als Kunde für eine Gegenleistung wenn ich beim Neu Kauf 
eines Gerätes da mit  bezahle ?


----------



## Gunny Hartman (15. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> den weniger Umsatz den haben die bereits schon seit 2003 ,
> den Verlust treiben die nun in dem ein, in dem die Jagt auf In Internet User machen
> die illegal sich so was runter laden und verbreiten;
> früher war es auch oft so das grade die  illegale verbreiten  sachen   dafür gesorgt hatten
> ...



Ja genau das sag Ich doch auch. Selbst wenn man KEIN Interesse an Musik oder Filmen hat, bezahlt man diese Abgabe beim Kauf eines PCs. Das kanns echt nicht sein, dass sowas in Deutschland möglich ist. 
Da sollte mal einer vors BVG ziehen!


----------



## stefan.net82 (15. Mai 2010)

Bei diesen Kopierabgaben bin ich froh, in Österreich zu sitzen, wo andere Gesetze gelten!


----------



## netheral (15. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich sollten einige Teile der Wirtschaft dankbar für Raubkopierer sein.

a) Die Unternehmen, die überteuerte Software / Musik anbieten, sehen, wie viele Leute Interesse hätten, aber durch Extrempreise abgeschreckt werden. 
b) Die ganzen Abmahn-Anwälte. Letztens durfte ein Verwandter 500 Euro abdrücken wegen eines (!!!!!) illegalen Songs... da wäre sogar nach oben noch sehr viel drin. Da frage ich mich, wie das ganze in einer Relation steht. 10 000 Euronen für ein geklautes Kaugummi? 100 000 Euro für geklautes Blatt am Baum?

Das was mich derzeit allgemein stört: Man wird in jeder Hinsicht kriminalisiert:
- Kaufe ich einen Brenner, denkt das Gesetz von mir, ich will damit Raubkopien in den Umlauf bringen.
- Kaufe ich ein Messer, will ich jemanden um die Ecke bringen.
- Spiele ich ein beschissenes Ballerspiel, bin ich schon automatisch Terrorist.

Merken die es irgendwann mal?

Die Leute, die ich kennengelernt habe, die illegale Downloads betreiben tun das nicht, weil sie nicht bereit wären, irgendetwas zu bezahlen sondern aus dem Grund, dass alles schlicht und ergreifend zu teuer ist.

Und daran ändern keine x Euro auf jeden Brenner... Da werden jetzt wohl die Firmen für ihren tollen Geschäftssinn noch bezahlt.


----------



## amdintel (15. Mai 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Ja genau das sag Ich doch auch. Selbst wenn man KEIN Interesse an Musik oder Filmen hat, bezahlt man diese Abgabe beim Kauf eines PCs. Das kanns echt nicht sein, dass sowas in Deutschland möglich ist.
> Da sollte mal einer vors BVG ziehen!



müsste man gegen Klagen !
früher hat man auch MC Kassen für Diktier Geräte und Computer kaufen können, 
das waren damals  MC Kassetten mit spezial Läge  
2 x 10 Min/15Min/30Min, auf diesen Bändern war keine Extra Abgabe , 
nur auf den MC Kassetten mit 60/90 und 120 Min spiellänge   .
ist schon richtig einen Computer benutzten auch viele ausschließlich zum
arbeiten und müssen für ihre Daten und Sicherheits Kopien machen  
dafür zahlt man dann  eine Kopierabgaben mit für die eigenen Daten 
die man sichert . meinen verbauten DVD Brenner vom PC genautze ich kaum 
eigentlich  auch nur zur Datensicherung oder zum erstelle  von DVD Sicherheits Kopien ,
das Original ist dabei rechtmäßig erworben wurde , weil DVDs gehen schnell kaputt 
z.b die von meinem 1. PC mit Win98SE drauf die CD lässt sich heute nicht mehr lesen 
und natürlich hatte ich davon Sicherheits kopien gemacht weil ich u.a. das vielleicht noch
mal brauche , habe ein altes Notebook von 2001 mit 98Se darauf läuft kein Win7 oder Vista.

auf   PC-Scanner werden auch Kopierabgaben  erhoben , 
ich hatte mir den Scanner eigens angeschafft 
zum einscannen von Briefen/ Handwerker Rechnungen  und Konto Auszügen 
damit diese Dokumente nicht verloren gehen
und schneller auffindbar sind ,  heute muss man ja Konto Auszüge 4 Jahre aufbewahren , das mal 
so nebenbei,  diese Sachen weil u.a. sehr wichtig sichere ich 5 x 
2 x auf SD Card, 1 x auf Ext. HDD  und 1 x auf DVD Rom  (DVD RW)


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Da hier so oft über "das Runterladen" geschrieben wird, sei an dieser Stelle mal erwähnt, dass das alleinige "Runterladen" gar nicht den Tatbestand der Verbreitung erfüllt. Erst durch den gleichzeitigen Upload, der im Torrent-Netzwerk erfolgt, kommt man in diesen Tatbestand hinein.


 
Soweit ich aber weiß, ist inzwischen auch das bloße "runterladen" verboten, also nicht nur das Anbieten von Dateien in Torrent Netzwerken sondern schon das Runterladen illegaler Daten von Rapidshare und Co.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Mai 2010)

Das "runterladen" ist -soviel ich weiss- eine Grauzone. Nichts desto trotz (schreibt man das zusammen? ) ist es so oder so illegal  

Was mich an diesen Abgaben ärgert ist die Verallgemeinerung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz (schreibt man das zusammen? )


 
Nö, schon richtig so. 



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Was mich an diesen Abgaben ärgert ist die Verallgemeinerung.


 
Mich auch. Alle Jugendlichen, die im Internet aktiv sind, sind automatisch Raubkopierer, heist es überall. 
Jeder Ego Shooter Fan ist automatisch ein Amogläufer.


----------



## annoyin'Spoon (15. Mai 2010)

> > Nichts desto trotz (schreibt man das zusammen? )
> 
> 
> Nö, schon richtig so.


nee des schreibt man nichtsdestotrotz zusammen 

des is eht ne schweinerei, immer diese Verallgemeinerungen von Personengruppen. Paintball=Amokläufer -> Paintball verboten (zum Glück doch nicht )



> Da sollte mal einer vors BVG ziehen!


Geht leider ned so einfach, musst du erst selbst AKTIV betroffen sein und musst deswegen vor ner anderen Gerichtsebene gewesen sein (oder sogar alle? weiß ned) Außer du sitzt glaub ich in der Opposition oder so, dann kannste auch so zum BVG...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

annoyin'Spoon schrieb:


> nee des schreibt man nichtsdestotrotz zusammen


 
Stimmt, schon sehr blöde deutsche Rechtschreibreform.


----------



## amdintel (15. Mai 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Das "runterladen" ist -soviel ich weiss- eine Grauzone. Nichts desto trotz (schreibt man das zusammen? ) ist es so oder so illegal
> 
> Was mich an diesen Abgaben ärgert ist die Verallgemeinerung.


da bist du leider etwas im  Irrtum 
hat schon fälle gegeben da hat User A sich 4 Urheberrechtliche Geschütze Titel illegal runter geladen oder einen  Film 6 Wochen später flatterte dann eine Rechnung einer AnwaltsKanzel ins Haus, 
ca. 900 € wollten die für das  runter laden  haben  incl. Gebühren   ;
ist also  genau so verboten nur ermitteln meinst Staatsanwaltschaften  nicht groß 
wegen Geringfügigkeit, 
aba dein Internet Provider gibt dann die Daten weiter an den Anwalt der dich dann 
verklagt wenn du nicht zahlst und die Unterlassungs Erklärung  nicht unterschreibst.
so bald eine Anzeige gestellt wird , ist der Datenschutz außer kraft gesetzt
und so kommen die Abmahn Anwälte an deine Adresse dann,
die Sache mit dem Abmahn Wahn heute hat formen angenommen, da wird 
gar nicht mehr  genau geprüft   ob du wirklich der warst, solche fälle häufen sich 
in letzter Zeit es geht eigentlich nur noch um das Geld und weniger  um Recht und Gesetz ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Der Provider muss das ja auch, daher müssen Anwälte auch immer den Staatsanwalt einschalten um an die Daten des Providers zu kommen. Der Staatsanwalt ärgert sich über den Aufwand, stellt das Verfahren ein, aber die Anwaltskanzlei hat ihr Ziel erreicht und kann Knete einforden.


----------



## JePe (15. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Soweit ich aber weiß, ist inzwischen auch das bloße "runterladen" verboten, also nicht nur das Anbieten von Dateien in Torrent Netzwerken sondern schon das Runterladen illegaler Daten von Rapidshare und Co.
> Oder sehe ich das falsch?



Was Recht ist und was nicht, liegt meist im Auge des betrachtenden Richters. Grundsaetzlich ist aber auch der Download unrechtmaessig, wenn er z. B. erkennbar unrechtmaessig zur Verfuegung gestellt wird.

Darum ging es "Pokerclock" aber wohl auch nicht - er hat eigentlich nur darauf hingewiesen, dass _Download_ und _Verbreitung_ nicht zwingend dasselbe ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Was Recht ist und was nicht, liegt meist im Auge des betrachtenden Richters.


 
Nö, eigentlich im Gesetzbuch, an das sich der Richter halten muss.



JePe schrieb:


> Grundsaetzlich ist aber auch der Download unrechtmaessig, wenn er z. B. erkennbar unrechtmaessig zur Verfuegung gestellt wird.


 
Das ist das Problem, ist ein Download illegal, wenn der die Bezeichnung "_Robin_Hood_2010_DVDrip_Ger_linedubbed_part1.rar_" hat?
Möglich, aber woher will man das genau wissen, wenn die Datei Passwortgeschützt ist und man nicht hineinschauen kann?
Es könnten ja auch blöde Urlaubsbilder sein, die nur so bezeichnet werden.


----------



## amdintel (15. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Provider muss das ja auch, daher müssen Anwälte auch immer den Staatsanwalt einschalten um an die Daten des Providers zu kommen. Der Staatsanwalt ärgert sich über den Aufwand, stellt das Verfahren ein, aber die Anwaltskanzlei hat ihr Ziel erreicht und kann Knete einforden.


 ja genau so ist es .


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Und das finde ich eben eine Sauerei. 
Der Staatsanwalt weiß genau, dass er das Verfahren einstellen wird, er ist aber von Gesetz wegen verpflichtet zu ermitteln und die Anwaltskanzlei kann die Daten dann anfordern und verwenden.
Der Staat muss also den Job der Anwaltskanzleien machen, der Steuerzahler muss bezahlen und die Anwälte kassieren für einen Brief, der per Computersoftware erstellt wird, dann 1000€.


----------



## JePe (15. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, eigentlich im Gesetzbuch, an das sich der Richter halten muss.



Es ist ein nicht tot zu kriegender Irrglaube, dass auf jede Rechtsfrage in irgendeinem Gesetzbuch die Antwort lauert.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem, ist ein Download illegal, wenn der die Bezeichnung "_Robin_Hood_2010_DVDrip_Ger_linedubbed_part1.rar_" hat?
> Möglich, aber woher will man das genau wissen, wenn die Datei Passwortgeschützt ist und man nicht hineinschauen kann?
> Es könnten ja auch blöde Urlaubsbilder sein, die nur so bezeichnet werden.



Ja, genau. Und wer weiss? Vielleicht bedeutet dieses runde blaue Verkehrsschild mit dem weissen Pfeil ja tatsaechlich "Vorsicht, besoffener Indianer".

Manchmal ist der Fehler des Gesetzes nicht, dass es doof ist. Sondern dass es die Buerger fuer zu intelligent haelt. Und wer in einem RAR-Archiv mit den Keywords "Robin Hood" und "linedubbed" ernsthaft Urlaubsbilder aus dem Sherwood Forest erwartet, ist nicht Opfer eines schlechten Gesetzes oder raffgierigen Anwalts, sondern in schlichter Einfachheit bescheuert. Und das schuetzt bekanntlich vor Strafe nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Es ist ein nicht tot zu kriegender Irrglaube, dass auf jede Rechtsfrage in irgendeinem Gesetzbuch die Antwort lauert.


 
Es ist das Problem, dass die Gesetze nicht klar formuliert sind, sie sind so formuliert, wie man es von Anwälten erwartet, die diese Gesetze formulieren, denn sie formulieren so, dass möglichst wenig Leute sie verstehen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Manchmal ist der Fehler des Gesetzes nicht, dass es doof ist. Sonder dass es die Buerger fuer zu intelligent haelt. Und wer in einem RAR-Archiv mit den Keywords "Robin Hood" und "linedubbed" Urlaubsbilder aus dem Sherwood Forest erwartet, ist nicht Opfer eines schlechten Gesetzes oder raffgierigen Anwalts, sondern in schlichter Einfachheit bescheuert.


 
Tja, da liegst du dann aber sehr daneben, viele machen sich bei den Torrent Seiten einen Spaß daraus und packen unsinnigen Kram in aussagekräftige RAR Archive, die dann von User heruntergeladen werden, in der Hoffnung das zu bekommen, was draufsteht, und am Ende ist es das dann nicht.
Ist in der Politik ja nicht anders.


----------



## EinarN (15. Mai 2010)

Es werden doch für jeden Medium bzw. Medium Wiedergabe (Herstellung - Brenner) *GEMA Gebühren Bezahlt*. 
Was wollen die den noch?
Werden jetzt die neuen Pauschalisierten GEZ Gebühren mit diese "neue erfindung" ausgeglichen?


----------



## Verminaard (15. Mai 2010)

Noch verkraften die Deutschen so einen Bloedsinn. Die "maechtigen" werden natuerlich das alles solange ausnutzen, bis es sich die Deutschen nimmer gefallen lassen und vielleicht auch mal auf die Straße gehen.

Die Parteien stoert es nicht daran, das sie immer schlechter abschneiden und die Wahlbeteiligung immer mehr abnimmt, im gegenteil, alles wird als Sieg und "Auftrag zur Regierungsbildung" gefeiert.

Schon komisch das es solche Gesetze nicht auch in anderen Laendern gibt.

Irgendwann wirds nun mal zuviel sein, hoffentlich, und die Massen wehren sich gegen solch wiedersinnige, ausbeuterische Gesetze.
Aber bisdahin werden wir fleissig alle zahlen und im kleinen Kreis rummaulen.


----------



## EinarN (15. Mai 2010)

1 - Kein DVD Brenner mehr kaufen (letztendlich muss man nicht jeden dreck brennen)
2 - Wen es zu fiel wird, koffer packen und auswandern.

(Ich freue mich schon auf der ersten HAUSIERUNG der geld Eintreibern.
Mit denen gibt es kurzen prozess wie bei den GEZ eintreibern und ist gut  )


----------



## Wadde (15. Mai 2010)

Wenn die Geld haben wollen, sollen sie doch einfach an den Bankautomaten und sich von ihrem Konto ihr Geld "drucken".

Bald kommt noch eine Steuer für den PC kauf dazu,also noch mal mindestens 19% zu den 19% mwst man bezahlen muss.


----------



## amdintel (15. Mai 2010)

Wadde schrieb:


> Wenn die Geld haben wollen, sollen sie doch einfach an den Bankautomaten und sich von ihrem Konto ihr Geld "drucken".
> 
> Bald kommt noch eine Steuer für den PC kauf dazu,also noch mal mindestens 19% zu den 19% mwst man bezahlen muss.



die gibt es schon hieß GEZ ist aber glaube ich vom Tisch ,

wo ist der Unterschied heut zwischen einem PC und keinem PKW ?
was Steuern und Abgaben an geht ?
eigentlich  keiner beim PC heißt das nur anderes 

PKW 19 MwSt % , Öko Steuer, Versicherungs Steuer, KFZ Steuer ,
 Mineralöl Steuer :
5 Steuern 

PC; Gema Steuer, 19 MwSt, Öko Steuer, GEZ, Kopierabgaben Steuer 

oh auch 5 

sieht ihr hier noch einen großen Unterschied was die allgemeine Abgaben Last 
PC zum PKW aus macht ?

das mit der Öko Steuer der PC braucht ja Strom um zu funktionieren  genau so 
der PKW sein Benzin, die Öko Steuer/MwSt ist ja auf Benzin und Strom .


----------



## EinarN (15. Mai 2010)

Ne ! Nur 4.
Für den PC bezahlt man kein GEZ 
Die sache ist vom Tisch genau wie die sache GEZ für das Handy.


----------



## amdintel (24. Mai 2010)

> HP will in Deutschland 640 Arbeitsplätze abbauen
> 
> Gegenwärtig ist Hewlett-Packard in Deutschland damit beschäftigt, 640 Arbeitsplätze abzubauen. Wie die 'Wirtschaftswoche' mitteilte, handelt es sich dabei um rund sechs Prozent der 10.300 Angestellten in Deutschland.



Quelle HP will in Deutschland 640 Arbeitsplätze abbauen - WinFuture.de


natürlich sagt man das es an der Übernahme liegt,
 ich glaube aber das es noch andere Gründe dafür gibt, 
der StandOrt Deutschland ist zu teuer geworden ,
meiner Meinung behindert unsere jetzige Bundesregierung
 den Wirtschaftsaufschwung in Deutschland ,
durch  unsinnige   Gesetze,
die behindern statt fördern .


----------



## DaStash (25. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Quelle HP will in Deutschland 640 Arbeitsplätze abbauen - WinFuture.de
> 
> 
> natürlich sagt man das es an der Übernahme liegt,
> ...


Das Problem ist nicht das Deutschland zu teuer geworden ist, europaweit gesehen hatte Deutschland in den letzten Jahren die geringste pro Kopf Lohnerhöhung. Das Problem ist also, dass andere Standorte wie China und Indien einfach zu, für unsere Verhältnisse, konkurrenzlos billig sind. Und was man dagegen machen kann ist nicht einfach zu beantworten, pauschal könnte man die Importe, durch Belegung einer extra Steuer, für unsere Marktverhältnisse nach oben anpassen, so das nicht mehr nur ausschliesslich der Preis entscheidet, sondern eben auch wieder die Quallität und Güte der Produke.

MfG


----------



## poiu (25. Mai 2010)

@DaStash 

Die FDP & der rest der Konservativen bettet das zwar immer wieder runter, die Lohnkosten sind aber nur ein faktor von vielen der für oder gegen einen Standort entscheidet.

Sonst würden alle Hersteller in Bangladesh & anderen dritte Welt Ländern ihre Standorte aufbauen 

China ist auch nicht mehr nur billig, es gibt günstigere standorte, es gab auch viele Hersteller die nach CHina gegangen sind um kosten zu sparen aber dann  sogar höhere Produktions, Probleme  & Co kosten hatten oder sogar pleite waren


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ,
> meiner Meinung behindert unsere jetzige Bundesregierung
> den Wirtschaftsaufschwung in Deutschland ,
> durch  unsinnige   Gesetze,
> die behindern statt fördern .



Ein Beispiel mit Angabe der genauen §§ würde nicht schaden. Die Krönung wäre natürlich ein Verbesserungsvorschlag von dir


----------



## Skysnake (25. Mai 2010)

Man bedenke auch, das uns andere Länder wie Frankreich etc Lohndumping vorwerfen und uns auffordern den inländischen Konsum zu steigern


----------



## DaStash (25. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Man bedenke auch, das uns andere Länder wie Frankreich etc Lohndumping vorwerfen und uns auffordern den inländischen Konsum zu steigern


Zu Recht, immerhin stagnieren unsere Löhne m. o. w., im Gegensatz zu anderen europäischen Ländern und dadurch verschafft sich Deutschland eben einen Wettbewerbsvorteil. Der Konsum kann dadurch nicht marginal steigen, dass geht eben nur dann, wenn die Lohnsteigerungen den regulären Preissteigerungen angepasst werden. So ist man eben angehalten immer mehr zu sparen und sein Geld nur noch für wirklich sinnvole Ausgaben bereitzustellen.

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (25. Mai 2010)

Unsere Löhne sind sogar Inflationsbereinigt in den letzten Jahren gesunken! Lohnzurückhaltung seitens der Gewerkschaften halt. Auf Dauer kann das natürlich nicht gut sein, da einfach der Binnenmarkt wegbricht 

Man kanns auch verstehen, das die anderen Länder dann über uns Deutsche maulen mit den sinkenden Löhnen. Die Firmen die aber immer noch Gebehtsmühlenartig runterleiern, das hier die Lohnkosten zu hoch sind raffens halt einfach nicht, das wir eben nicht China etc sind, und man bei uns sich drauf verlassen kann, das wenn um 8.13 Uhr Arbeitsbeginn ist, der Arbeiter um 8.12 Uhr dasteht um anzufangen, und die just in time Lieferung von 13.38 eben auch dann da ist!!!

Was aber halt erschreckend ist, ist das sogar das arbeitende Volk heutzutage diese Halbwahrheiten nachplappert als obs die GROßE Wahrheit währe.


----------



## DaStash (25. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Was aber halt erschreckend ist, ist das sogar das arbeitende Volk heutzutage diese Halbwahrheiten nachplappert als obs die GROßE Wahrheit währe.


Welcher Politker wünscht sich schon den mündigen Bürger. 

MfG


----------



## Poulton (25. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Quelle HP will in Deutschland 640 Arbeitsplätze abbauen - WinFuture.de


Objektivität lässt die Meldung vermissen. Denn ob und wieviel Gewinn HP  nur allein in Deutschland erwirtschaftet hat, darüber schweigt sich der Artikel, wie auch der der WiWo, aus. Es wird nur vom Gewinn  weltweit geredet.

HP hat weltweit rund 321000  Mitarbeiter, nicht nur die knapp 10000 in Dtl., welche im Artikel der  WiWo erwähnt werden. Den Gewinn des gesamten Unternehmens mit den  Lohnkosten von gerade mal rund 3 Prozent der Mitarbeiter in Beziehung zu  setzen, ist schlicht und ergreifend dümmlich. 
Bevor ich es vergesse: Leiharbeiter, Subunternehmer und Zulieferer  wurden da noch nicht einmal mitgerechnet. 

Ganz abgesehen davon: Wenn die Produktion in anderen Ländern effizienter  ist als in Deutschland, dann ist ein krampfhaftes Festhalten an diesem  Standort nicht nur betriebswirtschaftlich unsinnig sondern  volkswirtschaftlich  auch eine ganz offensichtliche Fehlallokation  von Ressourcen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Auf Dauer kann das natürlich nicht gut sein, da  einfach der Binnenmarkt wegbricht


Es ist ja nicht so das wir auch Sachen importieren, welche bedeutend günstiger produziert werden oder werden können als in Deutschland.


----------



## Skysnake (25. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand was anderes gesagt? Müssen wir ja auch, weil Deutschland keine eigenen Rohstoffe hat (naja, fast außer Kohle und die brauchen wir selbst). 

Falls dir aber bekannt ist, Deutschland ist Export Weltmeister! von 2003-2008. Deutschland, nicht Russland mit seinem Öl, nicht die USA, nicht China. Ok 2009 ist es China geworden, aber nur wegen den massiven Einbrüchen in Deutschland durch die Finanzkrise.

Lass dir das mal auf der Zunge zergehen. Deutschland ohne jedwede Rohstoffe ist Exportweltmeister... Und Deutschland ist jetzt auch nicht grad nen riesen Land im Vergleich zu den USA, China etc.

Sooo schlecht kanns bei uns also nicht sein.


----------



## amdintel (25. Mai 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel mit Angabe der genauen §§ würde nicht schaden. Die Krönung wäre natürlich ein Verbesserungsvorschlag von dir



Die PC Abgabe wieder abschaffen   weil Unsinn und  nicht Gesetzes konform ist .
die Öko Steuer den Soli gleich  mit 
dann haben die Firmen wieder weniger Kosten  und sind eher wieder 
bereit,   sich auf Deutschland einzulassen ,Fakt ist das so nach und nach die Firmen 
alle ins Ausland gehen , Deimer Benz, Nokia, jetzt HP andere werden bestimmt bald folgen?
und wenn die erst mal weg sind kommen die auch nicht wieder ...
 es ist ja so das die Firmen wenn sie hier produzieren diese 
ganzen Extra Kosten haben die , die auf die hergestellten Produkt aufschlagen müssem
das wird dann alles teuer für den Export der   Wettbewerb ist  gefährdet .
wenn sie das im Ausland herstellen würden wo diese Extra Kosten nicht an fallen ,
die das Produkt wieder günstiger und die Gewinnspanne größer ,
ist doch eine ganz einfache Kosten Rechnung.
Das hier noch nix in die Hose gegangen ist liegt daran das der Euro NOCH sehr gut 
da steht aber wenn der unter dem Dollar kommt,  ist es garantiert vorbei mit dem
 Export Geschäft , dann bekommen wir eine erneute Wirtschaftsriese  in Deutschland 
Zustände wie derzeit in Griechenland sind dann auch hier denkbar ?


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Die PC Abgabe wieder abschaffen   weil Unsinn und  nicht Gesetzes konform ist .
> die Öko Steuer den Soli gleich  mit
> dann haben die Firmen wieder weniger Kosten  und sind eher wieder
> bereit,   sich auf Deutschland einzulassen ,Fakt ist das so nach und nach die Firmen
> ...



Deine Rechnung geht nicht auf. Die Ökosteuer wird als Betriebsausgabe im Rahmen der Unterhaltung für den Fuhrpark abgesetzt und wirkt damit gewinnmindernd, was wiederum zu einer Reduzierung der Einkommenssteuer (Personengesellschaften) bzw. Körperschaftssteuer führt. Auswirkung gleich 0. Das gleiche gilt für die Umsatzsteuer, die für alle Vorsteuerabzugsberechtigten Unternehmen im Rahmen des Vorsteuerabzugs wieder von Finanzamt zurückerstattet bzw. von der vereinnahmten Umsatzsteuer verrechnet wird.   

Für den Soli gilt das ähnlich. Er beträgt ohnehin nur 5,5% der zu zahlenden Einkommens- oder Körperschaftssteuer. Je niedriger diese Steuern sind, desto niedriger ist auch der Soli und vor allem jetzt in einer Krise und später, wo große Verlustvorträge, gewinnmindernd geltend gemacht werden, ist der Soli nur ein unbedeutendes Bruchstück.

Ich frage dich weiterhin welche "unsinnigen" Gesetze du meinst, denn diese (Steuer-)Gesetze können es nicht sein.


----------



## TwilightAngel (25. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> abschaffen genauso auch die Öko Steuer den Soli  gleich
> mit dann haben die Firmen weniger Kosten  und sind eher wieder
> bereit sich auf Deutschland einzulassen ,


 Soli ist ohnehin meiner Meinung nach fraglich, weil das Geld eh nicht mehr dort eingesetzt wird wo  es eingesetzt werden sollte. Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die Regierung  sämtliche Einnahmeausfälle kompensieren will bzw. muss und es im  Zweifelsfall (wie immer) die kleinen Arbeiter am härtesten trifft, weil  sie die größere Masse sind als die Reichen? Weniger Geld in der Tasche =  weniger Konsum. Denn Rest der Kette kannst du dir denken.


> es ist ja so das die Firmen wenn sie hier produzieren diese
> ganzen Extra Kosten auf die hergestellten Artikel legen muss
> und so mit teuer das verkaufen müssen als wenn sie das im
> Ausland herstellen würden wo diese Extra Kosten nicht an fallen ,
> ist doch eine ganz einfache Kosten Rechnung


 Im Ausland wird es immer billigere Produktionsmöglichkeiten geben. 
 Manche Ökonomen verbuchen das unter dem Flying-Geese-Modell. Ist so,  kann man auch gar nix dran ändern. Ob es nur durch das Modell erklärt  werden kann, ist (natürlich) strittig. Wie heisst es doch so schön: "Das  Gras vom Nachbarn ist immer grüner als das eigene." Böse Wirtschaft.

Zudem gibt es die von Pokerclock bereits erwähnten Möglichkeiten für Unternehmen, sich das Geld bzw. einen nicht gerade kleinen Teil wiederzuholen. 

 Diese Kopierabgaben auf PCs halte ich genau wie GEZ auf PCs für Augenwischerei. Hauptsache unter allen Umständen mehr Geld und am besten fadenscheinige bzw. nicht/schwer belegbare Gründe anführen.


----------



## amdintel (25. Mai 2010)

es gibt auch viele kleine Selbstständige die ins EU Ausland  auswandern ,
das sind auch Arbeitsplätze .
Fakt ist unser Sozial System funktioniert ohne die Wirtschaft nicht,
wenn nur noch 10 % in   Arbeit  sind und 90 % Arbeitslos
keiner mehr da ist,  der Sozial Abgaben  zahlen kann, 
gibt es auch keine Sozial Hilfe, HZ4 und keine Rente mehr 
die Krankenkassen haben dann noch weniger Geld .


----------



## DaStash (25. Mai 2010)

Werde doch mal konkret und hole nicht so weit aus. Du hast von unnsinnigen Gesetzen gesprochen, welche sind das nun?

MfG


----------



## amdintel (25. Mai 2010)

hatte ich schon mehr fach ...

 Kopierabgaben auf PCs  für was ?

1.Private Kopien  von Privaten Werken/SAchen  sind frei der Urheber ist man selber,
Sicherheits Kopien sind erlaubt wenn man rechtmäßig das Original erworben hat , 
(TV und Radio Aufnahmen werden über die GEZ mit bezahlt und sind frei,
die darf man auch weiter geben  und kopieren für rein  private zweck  ),
nach dem Gesetz  dürfen nur nicht ohne Zustimmung des Senders
der die Rechte hat,  öffentlich vorgeführt werden... öffentliche  Veranstaltungen z.b
so steht es im Rundfunk Gesetz.

2. Urheber Geschützten  Werke 
das weiter kopieren und Weitergabe  2- und 3.  sind  per Gesetz verboten
Raub Kopie ist , 
das verbreiten und sich beschaffen  ist ebenfalls eine Urheber Rechtsverletzung,
es ist eine Urheber Rechtsverletzung wenn man sich aus Tausch Börsen ,
sich  Urheber Geschütze  Werke beschafft,  nichts dafür bezahlt, das nicht 
das Original ist sondern eine Kopie 
das  selber weiter kopiert und anschließend verbreitet  .
Das Gesetz des Urheber Schutzes ist noch nicht aufhoben  ? oder ist das nun 
mit in Inkrafttreten Kopierabgaben auf PCs  hinfällig ? darüber werden sich wohl
bald die Juristen streiten ?

= daher ist das Gesetz Kopierabgaben auf PCs Unsinn 
und ein Widerspruch in sich selbst   das zu Verwirrung führt so wie den 
anschein erweckt,  das illegales kopieren wieder erlaubt sei ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Krönung wäre natürlich ein Verbesserungsvorschlag von dir


 
Hoffst du, dass amdintel in die Politik geht?


----------



## Skysnake (25. Mai 2010)

Admintel, das die Kopierabgabe Geldmacherei ist, ist meiner Meinung nach korrekt, aber mit allem anderen haste unrecht.

1. Große Unternehmen haben in Deutschland unglaublich viele Möglichkeiten Kosten anzurechnen und damit den Gewinn vor Steuern zu drücken.

Kleine Frage an dich: Daimler Benz in Sindelfingen, mehr als 30.000 Arbeitnehmer, größtes Werk des Unternehmens weltweit, Steuereinnahmen der Stadt aus Gewerbesteuer von 40 Mio Euro. Wieviel davon denkst du zahlt Daimler Benz an Gewerbesteuer?

2. Viele größere Unternehmen gehen ins Ausland, weil sie sich dort erhoffen billiger produzieren zu können. Realität ist aber, das es hohe Kosten wegen Bestechungen (die in den Ländern normal sind), unzuverlässige Arbeitnehmer, unzuverlässige Zulieferer und große Qualitätsprobleme gibt. Daher auch RIESIGE Abschreibungen aus diesen Ländern, die mit Gewinnen hier verrechnet werden... 

3. Mittelständische Unternehmen, ja auch dort sind einige ins EU Ausland gegangen, da die Kosten geringer sein sollten. Probleme aber wie unter 2. nur nicht die großen Möglichkeiten der Verrechnung. Daher kommt auch nen recht großer Anteil der Firmen die ins Ausland gehen auch wieder zurück. Wenn ichs recht im Kopf hab wars was um die 60% die zurückkommen, und ~80% haben ihre Ziele nicht erreicht oder sind unzufrieden.

4. Kleine Unternehmen, diese sind nicht im Ausland und werden es auch nie sein, weil ihre Kunden HIER sind, und Sie garnicht die Kapazitäten dafür haben.

Soviel dazu.

Btw. zur Frage oben dürft ihr gern spekulieren wieviels ist. Ich lös dann auf wenn Admintel geantwortet hat, drauf kommen wird eh keiner...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Kopierabgaben auf PCs  für was ?
> 
> Sicherheits Kopien sind erlaubt wenn man rechtmäßig das Original erworben hat ,


Und genau dafür ist die Kopierabgabe:


> Durch die Abgaben wird das legale private Kopieren von urheberrechtlich  geschützten Inhalten wie Musik und Texten abgegolten.
> Quelle: Tarif für Kopierabgaben auf PCs veröffentlicht (Presseinformationen) - BITKOM


Diese Kopierabgabe gibt es außerdem schon ein paar Jahre, nur waren die Beiträge damals geringer:


> Außerdem  werden Computerbauer und Importeure auch für die Jahre von 2002 bis  2007 nachträglich zur Kasse gebeten. Zu der in den Jahren 2002 und 2003  bereits gezahlten Brennerabgabe von 9,21 Euro pro PC kommen nachträglich  noch 3,15 Euro hinzu, für die Jahre 2004 bis 2007 sogar 6,30 Euro  zuzüglich Umsatzsteuer. Als erledigt betrachtet werden im Gegenzug  Rechtsstreitigkeiten, bei denen für die Verkäufe von PCs mehr als 18  Euro Urheberrechtsabgaben verlangt wurden.
> Quelle: Einigung  auf Urheberrechtsabgabe für PCs


----------



## Skysnake (25. Mai 2010)

Na ob von Admintel noch was kommt?

PS: sonst keiner mehr ne Idee? morgen früh lös ich mal...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Kleine Frage an dich: Daimler Benz in Sindelfingen, mehr als 30.000 Arbeitnehmer, größtes Werk des Unternehmens weltweit, Steuereinnahmen der Stadt aus Gewerbesteuer von 40 Mio Euro. Wieviel davon denkst du zahlt Daimler Benz an Gewerbesteuer?


 
Zahlen die überhaupt Gewerbesteuer? 
die rechnen doch die Verluste so um, dass das Werk Sindelfingen diese Verluste gemacht hat und schon bezahlt man keine Steuern.
Man kriegt eher noch Gelder um die Jobs zu sichern.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2010)

Ach verdammt  jetzt hats doch einer erraten 

Ja die zahlen keine Gewerbesteuer. Die zahlen sogar schon ne ganze weile keine mehr. Früher haben die mal dreistellige Millionen Beträge gezahlt (nein keine DM sondern Euro, und das ohne Inflationsbereinigung..). Dann wurde aber das Steuergesetz geändert und seit dem zahlen se garnix mehr, bzw kaum. Vor 2 Jahren glaub wars ne Ausnahme schon fast, da haben se glaub 2-3 Jahre vorher gezahlt so 40 Mio rum pro Jahr glaub ich wars.

Naja, letztes Jahr haben se nun rund 80 Mio in Worten Achtzig Millionen EURO von der Stadt zurückgefordert! 

Die 40 Mio Euro waren übrigends ohne DB. Sprich Sindelfingen hatte bei den Gewerbesteuer "Einnahmen" nen Minus dastehen. Das musste auch erstmal schaffen 

Tja dieses Jahr haben se wieder nix bezahlt, bzw werden nix zahlen.

Tjaja, so wird aus der reichsten Stadt Deutschlands, bzw. in manchen Quellen wird se zeitweise auch als reichste Stadt Europas bezeichnet, zu ner Stadt mit Millionenschulden, die Schulen etc dicht macht oder gleich abreist, weil se kein Geld mehr haben. Das Tafelsilber wurde ja schon die Jahre zuvor "vergoldet" (klar das man zu wenig für bekommt, wenn man Geld brauch)

Weiste ist echt hammer geil, wenn deine Stadt spart spart spart, seit 20 Jahren jetzt dann und mal locker flockig in einem Jahr rund 20 Mio Euro Schulden gemacht werden, und du mit rund 50 Mio Euro in der Kreide stehst, nachdem so ziemlich alles was Geld einbringt schon nicht mehr der Stadt gehört. Der Haushalt ist nicht genehmigungsfähig und überhaupt isses fraglich was man mit som Haushalt macht. Man ist praktisch pleite, und das ich wiederhole als Wirtschaftsstandort, der sehr sehr gut dasteht. DB selbst macht ja immer gute bis sehr gute Gewinne. Die ganze Region ist ja ein Wirtschaftszentrum von europäischer Bedeutung. Da fragst dich echt, wies dann anderen geht.

Schon geil, aber hey, der Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland ist ja SOOO scheise, weil hier viel zu hohe Abgaben etc sind. Sorry bei sowas kommt mirs kotzen 

Stadt Sindelfingen plant Haushalt ohne Daimler-Steuergeld - Stuttgarter Nachrichten



Edit: Sorry sind doch nur 20-30 Mio die Sindelfingen ohne DB bekommt, ändert aber nichts an der Sache.


----------



## amdintel (26. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Zahlen die überhaupt Gewerbesteuer?
> die rechnen doch die Verluste so um, dass das Werk Sindelfingen diese Verluste gemacht hat und schon bezahlt man keine Steuern.
> Man kriegt eher noch Gelder um die Jobs zu sichern.


  die zahlen wir alle wenn wir was kaufen mit,
glaub du die Industrie ist ein Wohltäter 
und bezahlt das aus den Gewinnen und Rücklagen , 
alle Extra Abgaben  wie Steuern und auch Lohnkosten..usw werden auch die Ware mit drauf gerechnet, 
Der Endverbraucher zahlt das  beim kauf genau so 
jetzt die Kopierabgaben mit, entweder die Sachen werden teuer oder die Hersteller sparen an der Ausstattung und Qualität das sein .


----------



## TwilightAngel (26. Mai 2010)

Lies doch bitte mal den Beitrag über dir.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub er meint die Umsatz aka MwSt.

Und thx TwilightAngel. Aber ich glaub nicht das ers macht, und wenn doch es wohl nicht versteht. Wenn manindoktriniert wurde mit gewissen Frasen, dann kannste einem sagen was du willst, du wirst immer lügen und die Unwarheit sagen.


----------

